# Service Campaign - ECU/TCM Update - 9-16-20



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to go ahead and start a thread for this new service campaign that came out yesterday. It mentions this is due to "elevated tailpipe emissions" discovered during testing. My 2020 SEL P R-Line is affected. I wonder if this update is going to make the tiggy even slower?

Service Campaigns
Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information.
REPAIR NEEDED
ECM Software
VW ACTION CODE
24GB
START DATE
09-16-2020
DESCRIPTION
Volkswagen is providing an Engine and Transmission Control Module (ECM/TCM) software update to address elevated tailpipe emissions that were found during vehicle testing. This software will also improve drivability and provide other diagnostic improvements.
REMEDY
Update Engine and Transmission Control Module ECM/TCM software.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Check your VIN here
https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

My dealership said it was optional. I declined as I have the APR TUNE. So it’s NOT mandatory. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

My 2018 is effected, sounds like they finally decided to clean up the wonky engine and transmission tuning for these cars(especially the 2018's)?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

My Tiguan will be in for this service tomorrow morning.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Perhaps those who did the "Audi" mod should revert their change(s)? Yea never know what confusion they may have when they see the "invalid" coding.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have service scheduled for my 2019 SEL-P next Tuesday to see if they can figure out why Car Net keeps reporting the car as unlocked. I wonder if they will do this while they have it.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> My Tiguan will be in for this service tomorrow morning.


Let us know how things feel after the update please.

- - - Updated - - -



Hawkeye9723 said:


> I have service scheduled for my 2019 SEL-P next Tuesday to see if they can figure out why Car Net keeps reporting the car as unlocked. I wonder if they will do this while they have it.


Even after you refresh the screen?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Let us know how things feel after the update please.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I'll let you know if they even do it.

Yes, it still shows unlocked after a refresh. I even showed them the last time it was in by pressing the lock on the app. once the car locks I would get the push notification that it locked successfully, then right after that another notification that the car is unlocked.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I'll let you know if they even do it.
> 
> Yes, it still shows unlocked after a refresh. I even showed them the last time it was in by pressing the lock on the app. once the car locks I would get the push notification that it locked successfully, then right after that another notification that the car is unlocked.


The app is definitely buggy, the only time I'll even use it is in the winter time when I want to remote start and the car is too far away.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

jonese said:


> Perhaps those who did the "Audi" mod should revert their change(s)? Yea never know what confusion they may have when they see the "invalid" coding.


I have an appointment scheduled for Monday to have this done. I am curious what they will say when I tell the service adviser about the change. I have a feeling I will have to redo the coding changes, I just hope the update does not remove the option to make the changes.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I have an appointment scheduled for Monday to have this done. I am curious what they will say when I tell the service adviser about the change. I have a feeling I will have to redo the coding changes, I just hope the update does not remove the option to make the changes.


I don't have any prove for this but I believe the VW ODIS tool will not care about any VCDS changes. It probably just reads ECU identification and starts flashing with appropriate files. 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

If y’all are worried why even freaking do it? I’m not doing it. 


Kurt


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm not worried, I'll just revert a few weeks before hand and put it back after the flashes are done. No biggy.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My dealership said it was optional. I declined as I have the APR TUNE. So it’s NOT mandatory......


The vehicle belongs to you, nothing is mandatory.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Took my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P to the dealer for the 20K mi service today (9/19/20) and they performed the service campaign 24GB ECM software update at my request. There is no noticeable difference in the way it drives after the update. I was mostly interested in the description stating "This software will also improve drivability..." but I have not noticed anything different in about 20 mi. However, I didn't have any issue with the way it drove prior to the update, other than how slow it is. I was sort of unrealistically hoping that the car would "wake up" but that's for the APR ECU flash that I'm planning to get once the local APR dealer can do it in house.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like the wife’s Tiggy is effected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

dragonpalm said:


> Took my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P to the dealer for the 20K mi service today (9/19/20) and they performed the service campaign 24GB ECM software update at my request. There is no noticeable difference in the way it drives after the update. I was mostly interested in the description stating "This software will also improve drivability..." but I have not noticed anything different in about 20 mi. However, I didn't have any issue with the way it drove prior to the update, other than how slow it is. I was sort of unrealistically hoping that the car would "wake up" but that's for the APR ECU flash that I'm planning to get once the local APR dealer can do it in house.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Just drove home from a 2 hour appointment at the dealer for the ECU update and my experience is completely different with my 2018 SEL-P 4-motion.

The car now drives very predicably, the hunting for the right gear when coming off the line is gone. Ever mode feels like it's been upgraded to the next one. Eco feels like normal, normal feels like sport and sport is an entirely new, slightly twitchy mode. In full sport (engine and transmission) the tiggy is now quite fun to drive.
If anything VW went a little overboard in front-loading the throttle. If you rely solely on your muscle memory for throttle position for speed on curvy roads you're going to be in trouble. Several times turning right from a stop I chirped the tires on the way home and that was a rare thing before the software update.

I'm going to put my JB4 back in once the engine cools down and I'll report on that again.

It's imporant to know that this doesn't feel like it has changed the overall power output of the engine, it has simply altered the throttle response and 'fixed' the gearing issues with the transmission.

There's no reason to not do this recall upgrade. At worst, it seems, there's no change but from my experience it's like a whole new car.

From what I can tell so far, all my custom VCDS mods are still in place, in fact I watched the turn signals doing the alternating blinking while it was in the service bay. The only change that was weird was lane asisst was off when I started it from the dealer and I recall that defaulted to on every time before the update. The progressive lane keeping is still available, and was on when I enable the overall feature.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Just drove home from a 2 hour appointment at the dealer for the ECU update and my experience is completely different with my 2018 SEL-P 4-motion.
> 
> The car now drives very predicably, the hunting for the right gear when coming off the line is gone. Ever mode feels like it's been upgraded to the next one. Eco feels like normal, normal feels like sport and sport is an entirely new, slightly twitchy mode. In full sport (engine and transmission) the tiggy is now quite fun to drive.
> If anything VW went a little overboard in front-loading the throttle. If you rely solely on your muscle memory for throttle position for speed on curvy roads you're going to be in trouble. Several times turning right from a stop I chirped the tires on the way home and that was a rare thing before the software update.
> ...


That is great news! After dragonpalm's post, doing the update didn't seem worth the trouble. It will be interesting to see if there is a mpg penalty from the update. Maybe because yours is a 2018 and his is a 2019 it makes a large difference? Ours is an early build 2019 and I'm hoping for the consistency you speak of.


----------



## prof_chaos (Mar 3, 2020)

Had you done the first TSB from last year prior to doing this one? Just curious because your description sounds like what happens after going from stock to having that first fix on the 2018s. If there's that much difference even coming from the original update, that's great news!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

This sounds like it’s basically the “Audi” mod. But correct me if I’m wrong. 


Kurt


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This sounds like it’s basically the “Audi” mod. But correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> 
> Kurt


The Audi mod is changing settings the ECU uses when running its software.
This service upgrades and changes the ECU software and leaves the settings alone.

The outcome may be the same; that the ECU uses the Audi lookup tables but it's approached completely differently.
All I can say is the care has substantially different performance characteristics at low speed and low throttle position.
This weekend I'll try the Audi mod to see if I notice any more difference between the ECU update with and without the Audi mod.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Cool to know. Do you have an 18 or 19/20? I would like to possibly do these but I need to wait till APR makes unlocking available at an APR dealer as I don’t want to send it back again. 


Kurt


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Taking my 2019 SE in on Monday for the recall. I will report back on the early results but I am hopeful it will produce something better than stock!


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> Just drove home from a 2 hour appointment at the dealer for the ECU update and my experience is completely different with my 2018 SEL-P 4-motion.
> 
> The car now drives very predicably, the hunting for the right gear when coming off the line is gone. Ever mode feels like it's been upgraded to the next one. Eco feels like normal, normal feels like sport and sport is an entirely new, slightly twitchy mode. In full sport (engine and transmission) the tiggy is now quite fun to drive.
> If anything VW went a little overboard in front-loading the throttle. If you rely solely on your muscle memory for throttle position for speed on curvy roads you're going to be in trouble. Several times turning right from a stop I chirped the tires on the way home and that was a rare thing before the software update.
> ...


Sounds good. Did you have the TSB performed prior to getting the ECU update?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

robbery85 said:


> Sounds good. Did you have the TSB performed prior to getting the ECU update?


The TSB would preclude needing the ECU update under the recall as the TSB did an ECU update.
But no, I didn't have the TSB done, I never made the appropriate codes appear for them to perform the steps.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Some background on my Tiguan for comparison: 2019 SEL Premium 4 Motion 3 row, built in Dec 2018. Bought it new in Feb 2019. Never had any TSB done prior to this one (the 24GB). From day one, the car's engine/transmission never had the hesitation issues that many here have reported. To me, it's just a slow, heavy car. After driving for several days after TSB 24GB and getting my wife's independent opinion, the car feels the same- just slow.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

i'm going in 9/28 for 24GB and 91X9.

I too am not expecting anything much given my 19 SEL FWD R-Line hasn't had the severe hesitation or sluggishness others have reported. will report back after it's done


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Got the update done today for my 2020 SEL 4MO and haven't noticed any changes in the driving profile. Not sure what this update really solved for...


----------



## hawker800mech (Sep 5, 2016)

Just had this done to my 18 SE. Big improvement! Holds gears longer and doesn’t try to run through 1st & 2nd before 10 mph anymore. No more hesitation and it drives like a normal car now.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to clarify for some people, the model year 18 and early 19 Tiguan had an earlier more “immature” calibration set that resulted in some drivability complaints. There was a campaign for some of them if they set certain misfire fault codes and had drivability complaints they could get the updated software that was released for mid ‘19 vehicles. 


I work on powertrain software testing for another US OE. I can guarantee you the primary reason for this update is to meet a regulatory requirement with EPA/CARB, and as an added benefit those of us with the earlier model years get the improved calibrations that we all wanted. Anyone with a 2019.5+ Tiguan will likely not notice any changes to the way the vehicle drives. I have a 2018 Tig and I’ve driven both a 2019 and 2020 as a rental car (thank you National). The difference in performance is pretty striking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Taking wife's 2018 SE in for the recall on Wednesday, still on the original software. Looking forward to the difference, the low speed transmission behavior and throttle tuning has been my biggest gripe with the Tig in the 2 years we've had it.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Curious if we're all getting the same firmware across the 3 model years. For reference, on my untouched 2020 Canadian 4M (Built Mar 2020), I have:

$01 ECU
Part No SW: 83A 907 115 B
Version: 0004

$02 TCM
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 DT
Version: 3698


I know there exists version 0005 for the ECU, but 3698 was the latest for the TCM as of about a month ago.

My car exhibits what I would call minor stumbling/hesitation off the line, not enough to be a problem, just something to work around. The Audi mod does appear to remove/mask a lot of it however.

I'm going to wait until I get the notice in the mail (if I get it), along with the seat recall.


----------



## Turchman (May 16, 2019)

Just got my 2018 SE back from the dealer, and the update made a BIG difference! It’s no GTI, but the delay, downshift and resultant surge is gone. I am really pleased.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The recall ECU update is simple the biggest drivability improvement to this car.
I have a 2018 SEL-P AWD.

I've had a JB4 installed and run it on map 2, but it never got rid of the underlying "where's the power off the line". I always had to be sure there was enough space pulling into traffic that if power decided to not come on, I wouldn't get hit.

As I described above all that is gone. Over the last few days since getting the recall ECU update I've played with various setups.
The JB4 re-installed brings back the missed power, especially when passing on the highway and uphill. But I still hold that having reliable, consistent power that comes on with any touch of the throttle because of the ECU update is the best.
I've applied the 'Audi mod' and my subjective testing toggling between VW/Audi is that once you have the ECU update it has no drivability improvement. I've turned back to VW mode and will leave it there as I prefer no card in the ACC when there's not one actually in front of me.

In you have a 2018, get the ECU update recall done, even if you didn't think there was an issue; you'll be surprised.
If you want more power overall, get a tune of some sort, but a tune is nothing compared to the ECU fix.
If you don't need the ECU update, don't bother with the Audi mod, if it changes drivability at all I can't notice it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Noticed after the software upgrade, central locking while ignition running reverted back to inactive. So if you had this function enabled you’ll need to go back into 09 and set it to active again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Noticed after the software upgrade, central locking while ignition running reverted back to inactive. So if you had this function enabled you’ll need to go back into 09 and set it to active again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It also disabled the ability to have my fog lights and high-beams on at the same time.The rear turn signal settings I'd made were retained. So basically you have to go line-item by line-item to check your changes.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

*Canada*

Anyone have feedback about how (if) the Canadian VW dealers are handing this ECU service campaign? Is it as simple as making an appointment or do we have to get into arguments about the US/Canada differences and pull BS fault codes like the previous bulletin?


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Anyone have feedback about how (if) the Canadian VW dealers are handing this ECU service campaign? Is it as simple as making an appointment or do we have to get into arguments about the US/Canada differences and pull BS fault codes like the previous bulletin?


I have this question too. There is not 'official' recall for this yet here in Canada.


----------



## uevci (Sep 28, 2020)

Long time lurker here, first message!

I will take my 2018 SE 4Motion in on October 15 to have this recall done, and I will also address the b-pillar rattle (bought the car used a year ago as a CPO, never got around dealing with the b-pillar rattle). To me, it seems like the ECU/TCM update improves the driving experience for folks who had hesitation issues in their 2018 Tiguans whereas there is not that much change for 2019 and 2020 Tiguans. I'm not really surprised as the 2020 Tiguan loaner that I got from the dealer last time I was there drove better than my 2018. I will report back after Oct 15.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

uevci said:


> Long time lurker here, first message!
> 
> To me, it seems like the ECU/TCM update improves the driving experience for folks who had hesitation issues in their 2018 Tiguans whereas there is not that much change for 2019 and 2020 Tiguans.


I have an early 2019 and both my wife and I notice big difference in drivability after the ECU/TCM recall. It drives more closely to how it drive after the "Audi" mod. I have not reapplied the "Audi" mod yet but I am guessing their will not be much of a difference this time like there was before the recall. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I have an early 2019 and both my wife and I notice big difference in drivability after the ECU/TCM recall. It drives more closely to how it drive after the "Audi" mod. I have not reapplied the "Audi" mod yet but I am guessing their will not be much of a difference this time like there was before the recall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


The mothership be creepin in the forums and fixing **** she did wrong from birth with our help.  


Kurt


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

The recall was performed on my 2019 SE. There is a noticeable improvement in throttle linearity. None of my Central Electronics module modifications where affected. Worthwhile update!


----------



## vdubchicago (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey guys got the TSB update this morning, here are my brief experiences so far. I'll elaborate more this weekend after driving for a week.

The big difference is this TSB changes the driving experience from a truck to a car.\

The original tuning of the VW Tiguan '18 was more like a truck with a slower start and more power pickup later in the RPM band. The engine/throttle response seemd louder as well, as if it was firing up. After the TSB update, The peddle response went from a more linear throttle response to exponential, when you push the peddle you're immediately experiencing power in the lower RPM band, more like a lightweight car.

If you like your current Tiguan, do NOT upgrade unless you test drive one that has been flashed. You're getting a brand new driving experience. I moved to the Miami/Dade area and are happy to let any of you test drive mine before making your own decision.


----------



## BucktownTiguan (Jan 21, 2020)

I had been unsuccessful in getting the TSB completed in Chicago and was happy to get my 2018 SEL-P into the dealer this morning. Similar to the feedback above, the car is significantly improved. Car no longer searches for the right gear from a slow roll and doesn't bog down (dangerous!) from a stop like it used to. Gas pedal is definitely more touchy and I actually prefer ECO mode (flame suit on) as it makes better use of the engines low end torque. I can also confirm the Tiguan is still slow and gasps for air above 5,000 RPM at WOT but around town during normal driving it is a MASSIVE improvement and gives the impression its a quicker car.


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Took my 2020 SEL in for this today and on the drive home it felt dramatically fresh. As others have stated, it no longer has the hesitation through lower gears or questionable throttle response. Really happy with the new feel; excited for my longer drive planned later in the week.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Anybody notice an impact on MPG?



brianbgw said:


> Just to clarify for some people, the model year 18 and early 19 Tiguan had an earlier more “immature” calibration set that resulted in some drivability complaints. There was a campaign for some of them if they set certain misfire fault codes and had drivability complaints they could get the updated software that was released for mid ‘19 vehicles.
> 
> 
> I work on powertrain software testing for another US OE. I can guarantee you the primary reason for this update is to meet a regulatory requirement with EPA/CARB, and as an added benefit those of us with the earlier model years get the improved calibrations that we all wanted. Anyone with a 2019.5+ Tiguan will likely not notice any changes to the way the vehicle drives. I have a 2018 Tig and I’ve driven both a 2019 and 2020 as a rental car (thank you National). The difference in performance is pretty striking.


Thanks for the info! Something seems fishy that an "emissions" update isn't mandatory. Iirc California can't renew their car registration until they do any emissions updates. 

Also, in this day and age is it normal for an automaker to release a vehicle with such a, um, let's be nice and stay with your: "immature" calibration?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It probably varies from state to state. County to county. We don’t require emissions testing where I live so that is why I’m thinking it’s optional. 


Kurt


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

IbsFt said:


> Anybody notice an impact on MPG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is quite normal, it may just be something as simple as there are improvements to the diagnostics for certain fault codes. These monitors run in the background all the time and report a pass/fail condition, depending on the fault once it reports a certain number of failures the MIL will illuminate and the fault will be stored in memory. Given that the other TSB we’ve been talking about specifically referenced misfire fault codes in the description I’m betting that misfire diags are the primary improvement.

Once you own any vehicle or piece of equipment it’s yours to do with what you want, the manufacturer can’t force you to do anything with it, government is another story. This is a service campaign not a recall—big distinction.

Regarding the “immature” part, unfortunately yes this too is more normal than it should be, there are always competing interests at the launch of a new product. Getting emissions certification from the country/states you want to sell a product in requires a lot of testing and data collection, plus review time with their regulatory agency before you can ever put the first one on a dealer lot. There will usually be a “freeze” in software development at a certain point in time before the planned product launch. This is the software package that will be on all customer vehicles at launch until another release is certified, which is a very time consuming and expensive process so most automakers don’t release software updates very frequently. I’m sure VW’s calibration engineers have had the drivability improvements ready for a long time, just couldn’t get them in the package before the freeze (which would have been in late 2016 or 2017 for a new model year 2018 vehicle available for purchase starting in 2017). Anybody else remember what regulatory nightmare VW was dealing with in that time period....might have had them more focused on emissions than driving performance. 

Sorry for the long response...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

brianbgw said:


> It is quite normal, it may just be something as simple as there are improvements to the diagnostics for certain fault codes. These monitors run in the background all the time and report a pass/fail condition, depending on the fault once it reports a certain number of failures the MIL will illuminate and the fault will be stored in memory. Given that the other TSB we’ve been talking about specifically referenced misfire fault codes in the description I’m betting that misfire diags are the primary improvement.
> 
> Once you own any vehicle or piece of equipment it’s yours to do with what you want, the manufacturer can’t force you to do anything with it, government is another story. This is a service campaign not a recall—big distinction.
> 
> ...













Kurt


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

That was a great response and if it is too long for someone's infinitesimal attention span, that speaks volumes about them! 

For any emissions related issue I assumed the EPA would force the mfg's to get it done, like they do with any recall. Emission service action? I assumed that is VW being proactive this time, rather than trying to hide it, which didn't work out to well for them last time. Is it likely to become a recall if VW can't show that a large majority of vehicles get updated? Are there too few Tigs out there for the EPA to care? Can VW trade emission credits or some such thing rather than having to update every Tig?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

IbsFt said:


> That was a great response and if it is too long for someone's infinitesimal attention span, that speaks volumes about them!
> 
> For any emissions related issue I assumed the EPA would force the mfg's to get it done, like they do with any recall. Emission service action? I assumed that is VW being proactive this time, rather than trying to hide it, which didn't work out to well for them last time. Is it likely to become a recall if VW can't show that a large majority of vehicles get updated? Are there too few Tigs out there for the EPA to care? Can VW trade emission credits or some such thing rather than having to update every Tig?


These are all possibilities...

Think of it more as “diagnostic improvement” than as fixing over-emitting emissions. These sorts of changes are usually targeted at improving the diagnostics to know when you are over the limit and subsequently set a fault code/lamp so the customer gets their car looked at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

brianbgw said:


> These are all possibilities...
> 
> Think of it more as “diagnostic improvement” than as fixing over-emitting emissions. These sorts of changes are usually targeted at improving the diagnostics to know when you are over the limit and subsequently set a fault code/lamp so the customer gets their car looked at.
> 
> ...


This could also be spin.

At least one thread here suggested a lawsuit around the danger of failed acceleration in traffic. I believe there were also a couple of lemon law approaches when even the other TSB (replacement of certain intake parts) still did not address the issue.

That said, for VW to downplay a driveability fix as "emissions" is an odd choice given their history. 

In any event, if this both improves emissions, and fixes the drive, then it's a win-win.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Given VAG's modus operandi from the past, anything is possible.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Just had this done to my 2018, and to echo everyone else's comments, this update is awesome. Makes the car drive like it should. Holds the first 3 gears a little longer, and no hesitation or hunting for the right gear.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Everyone needs to stop. It’s the “Audi” mod.  

If you change to “Audi mod” after this you won’t see a difference. Can we put this to a rest now? 


Kurt


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Everyone needs to stop. It’s the “Audi” mod.
> 
> If you change to “Audi mod” after this you won’t see a difference. Can we put this to a rest now?
> 
> ...


2018s, the only real year affected by issues, cannot do the Audi mod if they didn't have the TSB done. 

Why would we put something to rest that is this beneficial? On top of that, how many people can actually perform or know of the "Audi mod"?


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> These are all possibilities...
> 
> Think of it more as “diagnostic improvement” than as fixing over-emitting emissions. These sorts of changes are usually targeted at improving the diagnostics to know when you are over the limit and subsequently set a fault code/lamp so the customer gets their car looked at.


 Ahh, that makes sense, though it seems even more reason for the EPA to have made it mandatory. 
And here I thought "diagnostic improvements" was VW jargon for more effective and less detectable defeat software, lol. 




2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Everyone needs to stop. It’s the “Audi” mod.
> 
> If you change to “Audi mod” after this you won’t see a difference. Can we put this to a rest now?
> 
> ...


Stop what?? Get up on the wrong side of the bed today? Or did you watch that sorry excuse for a debate and now your head wants to explode?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

2018 without tsb done. 

upgrade software today and still the same. not happy :banghead:


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

dealpapa said:


> 2018 without tsb done.
> 
> upgrade software today and still the same. not happy :banghead:


That's unfortunate. Did you do any changes with VCDS/OBD11 beforehand? I did the direct throttle change previously, but I changed it back to stock before taking it to the dealer for the update. Haven't messed with it since.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

I just want someone to love me like this car loves 3rd gear at low speeds.eace:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> I just want someone to love me like this car loves 3rd gear at low speeds.eace:











 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> Ahh, that makes sense, though it seems even more reason for the EPA to have made it mandatory.
> And here I thought "diagnostic improvements" was VW jargon for more effective and less detectable defeat software, lol.
> 
> 
> Stop what?? Get up on the wrong side of the bed today? Or did you watch that sorry excuse for a debate and now your head wants to explode?













Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

BucktownTiguan said:


> I had been unsuccessful in getting the TSB completed in Chicago and was happy to get my 2018 SEL-P into the dealer this morning. Similar to the feedback above, the car is significantly improved. Car no longer searches for the right gear from a slow roll and doesn't bog down (dangerous!) from a stop like it used to. Gas pedal is definitely more touchy and I actually prefer ECO mode (flame suit on) as it makes better use of the engines low end torque. I can also confirm the Tiguan is still slow and gasps for air above 5,000 RPM at WOT but around town during normal driving it is a MASSIVE improvement and gives the impression its a quicker car.


Im also in the Chicagoland area. Bought my car mistakingly from Jennings Volkswagen, instead of my usual VW Autobarn Evanston (Now part of City Volkswagen Group). Not sure how Jennings got their high ratings, especially service department lol 

Where’d do you end up taking yours to get it done?


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Got the update done to my late-build 2018. Definitely a noticeable difference like everyone else has said. First few gears hold on longer and makes if feel like you don't need to get deep into the pedal and spool the turbo up to get moving, trans doesn't do its 1-2 shift stumble any more. Also noticed it doesn't jump into 8th gear as eagerly and do the 11-1200rpm lug in the 35-45mph range.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> BucktownTiguan said:
> 
> 
> > I had been unsuccessful in getting the TSB completed in Chicago and was happy to get my 2018 SEL-P into the dealer this morning. Similar to the feedback above, the car is significantly improved. Car no longer searches for the right gear from a slow roll and doesn't bog down (dangerous!) from a stop like it used to. Gas pedal is definitely more touchy and I actually prefer ECO mode (flame suit on) as it makes better use of the engines low end torque. I can also confirm the Tiguan is still slow and gasps for air above 5,000 RPM at WOT but around town during normal driving it is a MASSIVE improvement and gives the impression its a quicker car.
> ...


Can't believe Jennings is still in business, they were terrible when I looked at them for a car in the late 90s!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Just thought I’d add my 2c.

I’m in Canada with a 2020, manufacturing date of Nov. 2019. I got an email from the dealer I purchased it from saying it needed to have a recall done on it for the ECM/TCM. Made the appointment and got it done this morning.

Do I notice any change? Yes, but not dramatically so. I normally drive in NORMAL mode and it seems better but the low frequency noise in the cabin is gone so that’s really good. Putting it in ECO mode and that noise is back but to a lesser degree than before. The noise I’m referring to is like when the transmission is in too high of a gear and the engine is struggling/bogging at low rpm. That is pretty much all gone now in “normal” mode anyway. 

Someone above mentioned it’s like the modes have “shifted” up one level... what was normal before is eco now, why was sport is normal now. Not exactly, but that’s kinda what my impression is.

As for the recall vs service action... not sure, my email came from the dealer, not VW directly. And I didn’t ask if it was optional or not.

Also, none of the coding changes I did (only 2) were changed or even mentioned.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Would you know the SW version for the ECM and TCM before/after on your 2020?


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

jonese said:


> Would you know the SW version for the ECM and TCM before/after on your 2020?


Piggy-backing off [mention]jonese [/mention] Anyone know how someone could tell if it was completed? I know some of the recalls are marked via the labels on the vehicle frame or body. But, they may just be for body or component recall fixes. seems like something ECM/TCM would be more so notated in the vehicle service history specifically

Also not 100% sure of the limitations of OB Eleven as well


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> Would you know the SW version for the ECM and TCM before/after on your 2020?


No idea, as I have no idea where to find that info. It’s not listed on the work order, nor on any of the MIB screens that I’ve seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got a letter from VWoA showing that it is now an emissions recall in cooperation with U.S. EPA and California Resources Board. 

This is also part of the letter:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> No idea, as I have no idea where to find that info. It’s not listed on the work order, nor on any of the MIB screens that I’ve seen.


It would be from scanning with VCDS (or ODB11 possibly, I don't use that package to know). It's a 4 digit number in the header text.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> It would be from scanning with VCDS (or ODB11 possibly, I don't use that package to know). It's a 4 digit number in the header text.


I don’t have any of those tools.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Are most of getting this in the mail, or just going in? My VIN shows up as needing this done, but I haven't received a letter yet.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

WISVW said:


> Are most of getting this in the mail, or just going in? My VIN shows up as needing this done, but I haven't received a letter yet./QUOTE]
> 
> I just verified my VIN on the VW site, and then called and setup my appointment. I'll be going in to have it done this Saturday, and the 10K service since it's free anyways. ( I did the first change myself at around 5400 miles)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I checked my VIN when it was originally labeled a TSB when people first learned of this now recall. Got it done the next day, and today got the letter in the mail. It appears to be voluntary based upon the wording. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

jonese said:


> It would be from scanning with VCDS (or ODB11 possibly, I don't use that package to know). It's a 4 digit number in the header text.


Specifically the control module for tab for the transmission and/or engine under software number/version 

//


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I checked my VIN when it was originally labeled a TSB when people first learned of this now recall. Got it done the next day, and today got the letter in the mail. It appears to be voluntary based upon the wording.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you access the recall page were there any downloads available as PDFs? Just remembering the seat back recall had one along with some pretty in-depth info on the repair thought maybe this would be an easy way for people with access to VCDS or OBD11 To verify which version they have either pre-or post re-flash from the dealer


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> When you access the recall page were there any downloads available as PDFs? Just remembering the seat back recall had one along with some pretty in-depth info on the repair thought maybe this would be an easy way for people with access to VCDS or OBD11 To verify which version they have either pre-or post re-flash from the dealer
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


No, it’s just gave a result. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, it’s just gave a result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] My mistake it was through the NHTSA’s site. They provided Provided 11 PDF’s with recall descriptions, tools required, procedure etc, for each and every VW/Audi effected. What I’m getting at is if it be the same case for this recall... maybe it could be applied to users vehicles with VCDS and OBD11. In case a dealer refuses to perform the recall

Then again if this is considered an emissions recall they really can’t refuse unless the vehicle already has the updated versions


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m not following exactly what you’re asking? Are you saying if someone performed a change to the engine module with OBD11 or VCDS will the dealer refuse? No, they’ll just overwrite the ECU/TCU firmware clearing out coding. If you have coding that is tied to the ECU such as central locking while engine running that mod is overwritten also, as I found out after having had this recall applied. 

If you did any tunes like APR/Unitronic, that will be overwritten also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m not following exactly what you’re asking? Are you saying if someone performed a change to the engine module with OBD11 or VCDS will the dealer refuse? No, they’ll just overwrite the ECU/TCU firmware clearing out coding. If you have coding that is tied to the ECU such as central locking while engine running that mod is overwritten also, as I found out after having had this recall applied.
> 
> If you did any tunes like APR/Unitronic, that will be overwritten also.
> 
> ...


My apologies let me rephrase. When I visited NHTSA’s website, They had PDF’s Available for download with detailed information regarding what models were effected, what the seat back issue is, and step by step instructions of how to perform the fix. How long with all the tools required and how to verify that the fix was applied. 

What I’m wondering is if generally speaking... I’m able to find that information if it is available through NHTSA’s website, regarding the ECM/TCM, It may describe how to apply the fix/change or at the very least help me verify which software revision VW applies for the fix, making it easier for me to either have it done or get it done. 

I don’t know if that makes more sense and if it doesn’t please let me know I’ve included in example below as to what I was able to find when entering my VIN, on NHTSA’s site

Example https://drive.google.com/file/d/1obRi9vqczCpY2CLQloQIDhhDN4DK-doX/view?usp=drivesdk


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s not an active recall on NHTSA since it appears VW is taking it upon themselves. I imagine all it would say if it was on NHTSA is that the vendor VW will upgrade the software. Nothing that OBD11 or VCDS can do. 

Here is the data after having had this performed. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the firmware info...

Versions so far (ECM / TCM):

2020 Original is 0004 / 3698
2019 Updated is 0007 / 3698

So the tranny code hasn't changed since at least March 2020, just the engine code.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll check my original admaps once I get my kids to bed to see what it was before the change for MY19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s original admaps



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

2020 Original is 0004 / 3698
2019 Original is 0004 / 3549
2019 Updated is 0007 / 3698

So the engine code didn't change for basically a year.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s not an active recall on NHTSA since it appears VW is taking it upon themselves. I imagine all it would say if it was on NHTSA is that the vendor VW will upgrade the software. Nothing that OBD11 or VCDS can do.
> 
> Here is the data after having had this performed.
> 
> ...


Understood Thank you either way!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s my Pop’s 2020 that he drove off the lot a day or so before the TSB/Recall was announced and you’ll see engine is different but not same as the TSB SW release. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Understood Thank you either way!
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


You’re welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

jonese said:


> 2020 Original is 0004 / 3698
> 2019 Original is 0004 / 3549
> 2019 Updated is 0007 / 3698
> 
> So the engine code didn't change for basically a year.


So this is the version pre-flash?

Pardon my ignorance. The last car I modded was a 2012 VW 6-Speed Man Jetta GLI. A lot less tech overall


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s my Pop’s 2020 that he drove off the lot a day or so before the TSB/Recall was announced and you’ll see engine is different but not same as the TSB SW release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Mine is also a 2020 albeit being an SE R-Line


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

First two lines are pre-flashed, last line is mine after the flash. Engine code and transmission code for my 2019 changed. For the model year referenced for 2020 the transmission code did not change. Oddly enough the engine code for my Pop’s 2020 is a tic higher but he still needs to have this recall applied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Revamped the table from oldest to newest firmware. At this point, I'll assume all updated vehicles will have the same 0007/3698 firmware applied.

Anyone have example of the firmware version with the earlier TSB work done?


```
Build date    Type            ECM  / TCM
-----------------------------------------
2019-?        Original        0004 / 3549
2020-March    Original        0004 / 3698
2020-Late     Original        0005 / 3698
-             24GB Updated    0007 / 3698
```


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

My wife’s Tig is a 2018 with the previous TSB done. What program are you guys using to find out the software version? Will OBDEleven work??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

L-Tig said:


> My wife’s Tig is a 2018 with the previous TSB done. What program are you guys using to find out the software version? Will OBDEleven work??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go:

https://youtu.be/a8fXK8frfZk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://youtu.be/a8fXK8frfZk
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’ll see if I can attach a screenshot sometime tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

jonese said:


> Revamped the table from oldest to newest firmware. At this point, I'll assume all updated vehicles will have the same 0007/3698 firmware applied.
> 
> Anyone have example of the firmware version with the earlier TSB work done?
> 
> ...


I have a 2019 4/19 build date. No TSB work done (it wasn't necessary!). I have 0004/3549


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Just had this done on my 18. Night and Day difference! Car is much more responsive, better off the line, better on throttle tip in. All around a better drive. But.....the car still is what it is...slightly underpowered. But it drives a hell of a lot better now.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you WISVW.


YearBuild DateTypeECM / TCMWho20192018-OctOriginal0004 / 3549Reihenmotor520192019-AprOriginal0004 / 3549WISVW20202020-MarOriginal0004 / 3698jonese20202020-JulOriginal0005 / 3698Reihenmotor5--24GB Updated0007 / 3698-


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

WISVW said:


> Are most of getting this in the mail, or just going in? My VIN shows up as needing this done, but I haven't received a letter yet.


Just got my letter. Going to make an appointment.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

scirockalot8v said:


> Just got my letter. Going to make an appointment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep, I got the actual letter today as well

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yul_gtiaddict (Sep 28, 2017)

rkfast said:


> Just had this done on my 18. Night and Day difference! Car is much more responsive, better off the line, better on throttle tip in. All around a better drive. But.....the car still is what it is...slightly underpowered. But it drives a hell of a lot better now.


Exactly the same for me. Updated this morning (late 2018 Canadian R-Line) and night and day difference as well! Feels like a different car. Can't believe VW waited over 2+ years before applying the ECU/TCM update.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

> Exactly the same for me. Updated this morning (late 2018 Canadian R-Line) and night and day difference as well! Feels like a different car. Can't believe VW waited over 2+ years before applying the ECU/TCM update.


Did you ask them, or did they reach out to you? Was there any push back ?


----------



## yul_gtiaddict (Sep 28, 2017)

jonese said:


> Did you ask them, or did they reach out to you? Was there any push back ?


I did ask them after discovering this thread. I was following the "Throttle issue" thread for a few months and already discussed the TSB with my VW garage but without the Check Engine / Fault codes, they would not do anything. I took an appointment a week ago to have the 24GB done, also received a letter from VW yesterday confirming my Tiguan was part of the "emissions" recall. Initially the service manager told me it would have nothing to do with car acceleration  - let's say the newer ECU/TCM software fixed it at the same time.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Remember that guy here that kept claiming that everyone who noticed improvements with the "direct throttle" change were experiencing placebo effect. Just waiting for that genius to show up again and claim that all these people who are seeing improvements from this ECU update are also suffering from placebo effect too - because it's "only an emissions recall". 

"Its all in your heads you guys! There's no real improvement. Your mind is playing tricks with you. I have data from an anonymous source online which I can't reference right now but take my word on it".:screwy:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just got my letter. Threw it in the trash.










Kurt


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just got my letter. Threw it in the trash.


I "think" you are tuned so I understand the ECM update not being wanted, but you'll be missing out on the TCM update.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Apr said I can’t do that either as they are tied together. You can’t just choose one or the other. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

But my Transmission shifted fine. I never had a problem with it. I did the Audi mod and it held gears longer yes. Then I got the apr tune and switched back to VW and the transmission is juat as good as it was before tune with the Audi mod. I have zero complaints about my transmission. I can also brake torque it to 3500 rpm for launch control. Before the Apr tune I couldn’t do that. So yes this recall is all or nothing. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]TCU is the same as the recall from what the list looks like above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe 2019TiguanSELPRLINE TCU is the same as the recall from what the list looks like above.


Ahhh yes, my bad, I didn't even look at my own table.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Remember that guy here that kept claiming that everyone who noticed improvements with the "direct throttle" change were experiencing placebo effect. Just waiting for that genius to show up again and claim that all these people who are seeing improvements from this ECU update are also suffering from placebo effect too - because it's "only an emissions recall".
> 
> "Its all in your heads you guys! There's no real improvement. Your mind is playing tricks with you. I have data from an anonymous source online which I can't reference right now but take my word on it".:screwy:


I got update without tsb, I felt nothing. terrible vw. :banghead:


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I’m tuned Unitronic stage 1+. Can I only do the TCM update?


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Not going to lie, I was really excited when the notice came in the mail. We have a 2018 SE AWD and definitely have the throttle response issue. I had changed it via VCDS to "linear" but my wife claimed it drove worse. Her car so I reverted it.

We do have a few other VCDS mods and *I'm wondering if the service was refused for anyone or if everyone reverted their VCDS mods to the factory settings before taking their car in?* We have needle sweep and windows up/down via keyfob still active.

Thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> I got update without tsb, I felt nothing. terrible vw. :banghead:


You should probably get it double-checked, as everyone so far here with a 2018/early 2019 seems to notice a big difference. I'm wondering if somehow they did something else.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

KurtCav said:


> Not going to lie, I was really excited when the notice came in the mail. We have a 2018 SE AWD and definitely have the throttle response issue. I had changed it via VCDS to "linear" but my wife claimed it drove worse. Her car so I reverted it.
> 
> We do have a few other VCDS mods and *I'm wondering if the service was refused for anyone or if everyone reverted their VCDS mods to the factory settings before taking their car in?* We have needle sweep and windows up/down via keyfob still active.
> 
> Thanks!


My car is heavily modified via VCDS and the recall upgrade was performed without any comment or issue. Some of them include: alternate dash display, needle sweep, adaptive lane keeping, entry assist (seat moves at door open), linear throttle, and many others.
In fact, during the process I could see my rear turn signals flashing alternately as I programmed and not the factory standard


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

KurtCav said:


> Not going to lie, I was really excited when the notice came in the mail. We have a 2018 SE AWD and definitely have the throttle response issue. I had changed it via VCDS to "linear" but my wife claimed it drove worse. Her car so I reverted it.
> 
> We do have a few other VCDS mods and *I'm wondering if the service was refused for anyone or if everyone reverted their VCDS mods to the factory settings before taking their car in?* We have needle sweep and windows up/down via keyfob still active.
> 
> Thanks!


Only thing I reverted was the Audi mod performed on the ECU. Everything else from my exhaustive list was not changed, no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Any Canadian folks have the TSB or the recall # they can share? I called my dealership and they haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping if they have the number they can cross reference it. Would like to try this without my Neuspeed PM installed and compare before flashing my ECU with a real tune....


----------



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr.Swoosh said:


> mattchatr said:
> 
> 
> > Any Canadian folks have the TSB or the recall # they can share? I called my dealership and they haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping if they have the number they can cross reference it. Would like to try this without my Neuspeed PM installed and compare before flashing my ECU with a real tune....
> ...


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

*Carista Changes*

If I used Carista to change the throttle response to direct (2018 Tig) should I change it back prior to taking in for service? Can the dealer tell that I made the mod if I restore it back to the original settings? Hope this fixes the 1st -2nd gear atrocious shifts. 


Sincerely,

incompetent gear mapping!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If they scan before hand they’ll see the change. Odds are the update won’t touch it because that mod is in 44 module (steering) and the recall flash touches 01 module (engine) and 02 module (transmission). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Just to chime in. Had a chance to drive my wife's 2018 SE that had ECM/TCM recall done past Friday. No TSB done previously. There is definitely difference how car drives and transmission shifts. The noticeable improvement is that car keeps the gear longer than before (in D mode, it shifts at around 3,000 rpm compared with 2,000 or below --- the same driving as before). So, the old sport mode is the new D mode. The second improvement is that car is eager to go off the line when it was struggling before. 

So, it is definitely an improvement (a little one) that makes care more enjoyable to drive.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

Got mine done this Saturday, and can echo all the positive feedback everyone is giving. The car is so much better now, do yourself a favor and get it done as soon as you can.

2020 SEL P RLine


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Got mine done this Saturday, and can echo all the positive feedback everyone is giving. The car is so much better now, do yourself a favor and get it done as soon as you can.
> 
> 2020 SEL P RLine


This is interesting to hear on a 2020. I thought it only really helped 2018 and mid-2019s?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

phlegm said:


> This is interesting to hear on a 2020. I thought it only really helped 2018 and mid-2019s?


Nope. As I reported above, I too have a 2020 and noticed improvement as well. May be less than what the ‘18 and ‘19 models are seeing but still a notable difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2020 models have either 0004 or 0005 SW per earlier table in the thread. ECU SW is now at 0007. My dad’s 2020 with build date of 7/20 is at 0005. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I had my 2019 SE 2 wheel drive updated on Monday 9/28. I now have version 0007 for ECU but version 3699 for the TCM. (not version 3698 as others have reported)


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

phlegm said:


> This is interesting to hear on a 2020. I thought it only really helped 2018 and mid-2019s?


Yeah it's two separate issues though. The TSB for 18/19 models actually replaced parts on the vehicle, which is why most will require the corresponding fault codes to be present before performing the work.

This is just a software update that noticeably improves throttle input, and has updated transmission shift points/behavior. So all MQB models should notice an improvement unless you are plagued with not being able to get the TSB done before this.


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> Any Canadian folks have the TSB or the recall # they can share? I called my dealership and they haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping if they have the number they can cross reference it. Would like to try this without my Neuspeed PM installed and compare before flashing my ECU with a real tune....


I got a letter in the mail late last week. Booked an appointment over the phone and I said I had a recall notice. They didn't even ask which one so I'm assuming they have seen this already a few times at my dealership. The letter only says Emissions Recall 24GB. There is no other ID number for it


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

HabsFan said:


> I got a letter in the mail late last week. Booked an appointment over the phone and I said I had a recall notice. They didn't even ask which one so I'm assuming they have seen this already a few times at my dealership. The letter only says Emissions Recall 24GB. There is no other ID number for it


Service guy at my dealer already knew what I was talking about when I scheduled my appointment, but yeah if there is any confusion just tell them its the 24GB.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

YearBuild DateTypeECM / TCMWho20192018-OctOriginal0004 / 3549Reihenmotor520192019-AprOriginal0004 / 3549WISVW20202020-MarOriginal0004 / 3698jonese20202020-JulOriginal0005 / 3698Reihenmotor5--24GB Update0007 / 3698---24GB Update (Sep28)0007 / 3699-


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

azgman said:


> I had my 2019 SE 2 wheel drive updated on Monday 9/28. I now have version 0007 for ECU but version 3699 for the TCM. (not version 3698 as others have reported)


Presumably, they've updated their firmware mid-stream of 24GB rollout. I suppose it's possible the FWD get one firmware, AWD gets another, but I doubt it, they would more than likely use different software loads for the two different powertrains if it mattered.


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

*Big Change in Throttle Behaviour/Response*

I just had the 24GB flash done at my dealer and it has transformed the car. "sport" mode is now, actually, a bit more aggressive that I want in this car. I'm very happy!


----------



## CADDY82LX (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got my notice and while it may be voluntary for some the back of my notice states proof of the update is required to renew the registration in CA and the dealer will provide a Proof of Correction for the DMV. Not sure if DMV got a notice of the recall but I do not want a problem when my tags are due


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Just chiming in here to say that I have the same setup as jonese. 2020 Highline (Canada), build date March 2020. Versions are 0004 and 3698. Will report back after my appointment on Thursday to see what the new versions are and if I notice a difference.


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

*2020 SE R-Line Black.*

Hey guys,

So it seems like even the 2020s are affected by this 24GB Recall? I tried searching my VIN through VW Recalls website and nothing came up. I drove my vehicle off the dealer's lot two weeks ago. I am not sure the update was performed prior to being sold. Is there any way to check/verify this? I tried to contact VW Care and they don't seem to be much help other than "No current recalls for your VIN". How long after you owned the vehicle did you guys receive the Recall Letters, for the 2020 year models, specifically? I just want to know if its something I just have to wait and see...I want to get the APR Tune soon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dstorm00 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So it seems like even the 2020s are affected by this 24GB Recall? I tried searching my VIN through VW Recalls website and nothing came up. I drove my vehicle off the dealer's lot two weeks ago. I am not sure the update was performed prior to being sold. Is there any way to check/verify this? I tried to contact VW Care and they don't seem to be much help other than "No current recalls for your VIN". How long after you owned the vehicle did you guys receive the Recall Letters, for the 2020 year models, specifically? I just want to know if its something I just have to wait and see...I want to get the APR Tune soon.


Do you have access to OBD11 or VCDS? If so you can check your software version for the affected control modules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have access to OBD11 or VCDS? If so you can check your software version for the affected control modules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not, unfortunately.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

dstorm00 said:


> I do not, unfortunately.


Maybe just call your local VW dealer and ask? Not sure if all dealers are the same, but when I was a service advisor a number of years ago, as soon as someone came in for any kind of appointment, putting their VIN into the system would automatically show me any outstanding recalls.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Curious if you get the car tuned this is all null and void anyway, but what if you flash back like with Unitronic. Does it flash back to whatever Unitronic's OEM flash settings are or is it a backup? I don't recall that the Unitronic flash saves the current setup before it overwrites with its tune. Wondering if its even worth getting this recall done if I'm going to tune anyway....eventually. I would like to know that if I did flash back to stock that it would be the best and final version....anyone know how it works?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Just received the 24GB emissions recall for the ECM/TCM up here in Canada.
Glad to read no changes or there are some improvements. Going to get my 2019 Tiguan S 4Motion done.
I find my Tig peppy. Not sure about the sluggish chat. Hit the gas 
Emissions compliance for all manufacturers is a bit pain in the a**.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Had the update done on Friday
We have a 2020 SELP-R with a March 20 build date.
It drove fine before update and really haven’t noticed any issues or pluses with the update.
We are on a road trip and just broke 3000 miles total. I think it just needs more power for passing, normal driving is ok.
I have the APR 87 tune on my 2017 Passat and that made that car come to life, looking to do the same to this down the road.
One thing I did notice is this engine does not sound sweet at all during low power applications, it’s a bit like marbles..hehe
The passats 1.8 has a very nice sound to it, especially when you rev it.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

I just had the ECU TCU recal programming done on my 2018 Tiguan. It made an incredible change the car is completely different I don't think it's as simple as saying that drive is now sport and sport is something even better. The update makes the car feel more responsive it's a lot more fun to drive. When you push on the accelerator pedal it doesn't just sit there and do nothing for a second. it's a much more interactive and fun experience driving the car now that the engine is acting like it should. The big thing they fixed is they've eliminated the delays I think those delays may have been due to the camshaft changing profiles I'm not sure. besides the delay when you would push on the gas and sometimes nothing would happen for a second my car would have this mode when the camshaft was in the low rpm torque profile under load of acceleration and the tranamission would keep the engine lugging on the verge of knocking. Now the engine just revs up effortlessly. Did VW abandon the camshaft profile shift or did they figure out how to do it transparently? as happy as I am that my car now is fixed and is working more like it should and it's value just went up 10%, I am still pissed at Volkswagen for lack of transparency not telling us exactly what they did and calling this an emissions recall. Well maybe it really is an emissions recall so why did it take two years for Volkswagen to fix the drivability problems and why didn't they put those fixes in as soon as they were available? if this emission thing didn't come up would they even have fixed the drivability this problem? This reminds me of the windshield washer cap fix which you had to request.


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Agreed with the above. It's been said before but you should absolutely get the update first if you're thinking about the APR or Unitronic tunes. The throttle and transmission mapping are in a much better place for throwing more power at the Tiguan.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Any Canadian folks have the TSB or the recall # they can share? I called my dealership and they haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping if they have the number they can cross reference it. Would like to try this without my Neuspeed PM installed and compare before flashing my ECU with a real tune....


I'm having my recall done on Thursday (Hamilton)
I also got the TSB done couple months ago. It improved little bit, but transmission leg and gear selection problem was still there not as bad but it was still there. 
I did Audi setting change and that improved it, but most improvement I noticed was in sports mode. In Normal mode it would still act up in gear box. Not as bad before but it will still do it. It felt like computer didn't know what to do. 
I will definitely report when I get my car back.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Arranged to have my 2019 Tiguan S 4Motion done tomorrow


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Any Canadian folks have the TSB or the recall # they can share? I called my dealership and they haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping if they have the number they can cross reference it. Would like to try this without my Neuspeed PM installed and compare before flashing my ECU with a real tune....


Called in again today so whoever I talked to before wasn't very well informed or knows how to use the system because the usual advisor I work with was back from vacation today and she immediately knew of the 24GB recall. My car will get the update when I go in next week for my 15K service so looking forward to this. My hope now is that it doesn't affect my ability to do the Unitronic tune as someone else on the forum here just ran into that issue where Unitronic's software didn't recognize the ECU because of the update. Hoping that gets remedied sooner than later.

Of particular interest is the weird power band issue I've had of late, and I think its even more pronounced with my Neuspeed Power Module installed, in that when I accelerate hard mid stride, there is a 3000rpm power fall off that jerks a bit before picking up again. I have never had throttle issues from starting situations like the earlier 2018/19 models, but have always had this 2nd and sometimes 3rd gear power loss situation. Is this part of what everyone has been having issues with (passing lag, etc) that is fixed with the recall?


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

I was able to get 24GB flashed yesterday. I have a 2018 SEL that I purchased in 01/2018. Driving experience is definitely better. Car gets into high RPMs in low gears which is nice. I do find it "jumpy" as sport used to be, but I'll probably just have to get used to the driving style now.


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

I got it done yesterday, '18 FWD. I've only driven back from the dealership so not a whole lot to go on as most of the ride home was at a constant speed. The change does seem to get the car off the line a little quicker in every day driving. It feels a little jumpy/twitchy at very low speeds but part of that is getting used to how the car reacts to gas pedal. I feel as if the car does not go into 8th gear like it used to at around 50-70 km/h which is good. There is still a delay when I jump on the throttle and the transmission has to figure out what gear to be in. I've driven manual transmission cars for over 20 years before this so I think this is more of a getting used to automatic transmissions for me. 

For what it's worth, I felt like the Transmission TSB was more noticeable.


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that 2020 SE R-lines are affected as well? And have gotten the update done at the dealer?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

dstorm00 said:


> Can anyone confirm that 2020 SE R-lines are affected as well? And have gotten the update done at the dealer?


Seems like all years included.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If based upon the table in the thread yea, my dad’s 2020 R Line with a build date of 7/20 has ECU SW 0005. The TCU SW is the same as the recall though 3689(?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There's at least two people in this thread that had 2020's updated, I got the update notice earlier this week for my 2020.


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm...OK. I've checked my VIN on VW Recall website. Nothing yet. I guess I just have to wait and see until they update the lists to include my VIN and/or receive the letter in the mail.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Has the recall done today. Definitely a good improvement on shifting and performance. I had to check to see if I was in sport mode. I love it!


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

I have VCDS. What is the procedure/location for obtaining the ECU and TCM versions? I get the update tomorrow and want to record it beforehand. Thanks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SysWiz said:


> I have VCDS. What is the procedure/location for obtaining the ECU and TCM versions? I get the update tomorrow and want to record it beforehand. Thanks.


I think an autoscan is all you need, right? More precisely, module 01 (engine) and module 02 (transmission)

Like this one for instance:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/18164/

I would image that firmware number on the <code>Component</code> line will change after the flash


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think an autoscan is all you need, right? More precisely, module 01 (engine) and module 02 (transmission)
> 
> Like this one for instance:
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/18164/
> ...


Got it. Thanks. I will report back here after the update.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

2018 SE4m here..taking it in this afternoon for this recall. I had the earlier TSB done in January and that made a huge difference. Hoping this will make it even better. Will report back afterwards.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

jjvw said:


> 2018 SE4m here..taking it in this afternoon for this recall. I had the earlier TSB done in January and that made a huge difference. Hoping this will make it even better. Will report back afterwards.


Nice. Keep us updated. I have a 2018 with Full TSB and I'm debating whether I should do this or not.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Just got my recall done (2020 Highline) and surprisingly, the engine software only went from 0004 to 0005, not 0007 like some others have reported. Maybe 0007 is only in the US? The tranny stayed at 3698. So overall, not a big change for me. On the way home, it pretty well felt the same.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Just got my recall done (2020 Highline) and surprisingly, the engine software only went from 0004 to 0005, not 0007 like some others have reported. Maybe 0007 is only in the US? The tranny stayed at 3698. So overall, not a big change for me. On the way home, it pretty well felt the same.


That's a bummer, as everyone with 0007 is reporting a nice improvement. Is 0005 even the 24GB update? The table in this thread suggests it might not be.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It does seem odd, but without seeing the actual 24GB service campaign procedure, we don't know at what firmware level the "fix" was introduced.

Just reposing the table, there is no update since the last one. If you guys/gals have known original firmware levels not shown, please let me know the levels, year, and build date.


YearBuild DateTypeECM / TCMWho20192018-OctOriginal0004 / 3549Reihenmotor520192019-AprOriginal0004 / 3549WISVW20202020-MarOriginal0004 / 3698jonese20202020-JulOriginal0005 / 3698Reihenmotor5--24GB Update0007 / 3698---24GB Update (Sep28)0007 / 3699-


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Just got it done. My 18se4m had the TSB done early this year. I would say this update gives it even more oomph. After the TSB, Sports mode was jerky. After today's fix, D feels more like how S felt after the TSB but much smoother and less jerky. Dunno if placebo but my tiguan sounds like it has more of a growl now. 

I felt much more confident weaving in and out of traffic actually. It was a short drive about 5 miles so will try it out again later.

Definitely think it was worth the hour and a half wait at the stealership


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

Version info. My 2018 (2017-AUG build date) started off 0004/3379 and after the flash it is 0004/3698.

I thought the ECM version would change. Any ideas?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

SysWiz said:


> Version info. My 2018 (2017-AUG build date) started off 0004/3379 and after the flash it is 0004/3698.
> 
> I thought the ECM version would change. Any ideas?


Hmmm, it seems that some dealerships may only be applying the TCM update, and not touching the ECM portion.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

phlegm said:


> Hmmm, it seems that some dealerships may only be applying the TCM update, and not touching the ECM portion.


I don't think it's that they aren't doing it, but rather it's different for each vehicle. My 24GB update, for example, brought me from 0004 to 0005. So it did get updated, but not as much as some others. My only guess is that the different versions are intentional based on region and/or sub-model. Like someone else mentioned, without access to the details of the update, we'll never know what the logic is.

On that note though, it probably doesn't indicate anything, but before the update, my OBDeleven was showing me that the ECU had an update available, and it showed version 0005 as the available update. Seeing as many others went to 0007, I figured OBDeleven wasn't up-to-date with their information, but now I'm wondering if maybe the software specifically knew that my vehicle would only be eligible for 0005.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

sazerac said:


> I don't think it's that they aren't doing it, but rather it's different for each vehicle. My 24GB update, for example, brought me from 0004 to 0005. So it did get updated, but not as much as some others. My only guess is that the different versions are intentional based on region and/or sub-model. Like someone else mentioned, without access to the details of the update, we'll never know what the logic is.
> 
> On that note though, it probably doesn't indicate anything, but before the update, my OBDeleven was showing me that the ECU had an update available, and it showed version 0005 as the available update. Seeing as many others went to 0007, I figured OBDeleven wasn't up-to-date with their information, but now I'm wondering if maybe the software specifically knew that my vehicle would only be eligible for 0005.


Yep, I can't find a logic to it either.

Some 2019s are getting 0007 (ECM), some 2020s get 0007, but some 2020s only get 0005. Some are getting TCM updates, but no change to ECM. Hard to find a pattern at this point.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

My 2019 Tiguan S 4Motion received 0007 when updated Thursday. The transmission is on 3698.
Seems like Aisin makes transmissions for everyone.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

phlegm said:


> Yep, I can't find a logic to it either.
> 
> Some 2019s are getting 0007 (ECM), some 2020s get 0007, but some 2020s only get 0005. Some are getting TCM updates, but no change to ECM. Hard to find a pattern at this point.


People talk a lot about "The E8EEE" engine, but that's an entire family of engines. There are several engine codes within that family that could be driving the differences, I think mine is DGUE. Also 4 Motion vs FWD, the trim levels, region, different versions of the Haldex unit, etc.
I don't know much about the transmission but it's possible there's several minor versions of the hardware that all require different software versions.

We are mostly looking very superficially at all this and the devil, as always, is going to be in the details.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Anybody know if this service campaign will generate a $120 visa gift card like the car-net recall?


----------



## Puckster (Feb 26, 2011)

*ECU update*

Had it done to my 2019 SEL this morning. Definitely better on the low-end lag. Still no rocketship but closer to acceptable.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Anybody know if this service campaign will generate a $120 visa gift card like the car-net recall?


What??? I didn’t get a visa gift card!!  


Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Just spoke to a buddy of mine who’s a VW Master a tech....

It’s all determined by the Mothership in Germany 

Connect with VAS Diagnostic Tester

SVM Code input

Database in Germany referenced and computer determines which version vehicle needs 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh! And apparently if you are already have a flash from a APR or Unitronic... You may need to get in touch with the tuning company as you may need a reflash with updated files for the 24GB update. 

Spoke to him for a good 45 minutes regarding both matters....

Best to flash to stock and even then vehicle will show TD1. But, it shows up as TD1 inactive. Because regardless of what anyone thinks VW see’s everything.

Either way as long as your flash the stock a computer will know and see that you had a flash done at one point but it will show up as TD1 inactive and by law they are required to cover any repairs regardless of it showing that the car was at some point flashed 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Oh! And apparently if you are already have a flash from a APR or Unitronic... You may need to get in touch with the tuning company as you may need a reflash with updated files for the 24GB update.
> 
> Spoke to him for a good 45 minutes regarding both matters....
> 
> ...


Great insight on the TD1 marker, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got the update yesterday afternoon. Initial impressions are that this has made a major difference for me. I had some very frequent rough shifts from 1st to 2nd. I'm in a 2019. Dealer had a lot of Tiguan customers in for the update. 0007 and 3698 for me.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-DGUA) Labels:. 06L-907-115-V1.clb
Part No SW: 83A 907 115 HW: 06L 907 309 B
Component: R4 2.0l TFSI H31 0007 
Revision: 1DH31000 
Coding: 012A00122466012FB4000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 02629 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS01183A907115 001009
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS01183A907115.rod
VCID: 6393A8853BD777432F1-8037

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1000 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 DT HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 3698 
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00441
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW37.rod
VCID: 08499F29E2B1F41B1A3-805D

No fault code found.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

2019 SEL-P With a July 2019 build date

0007 / 3698


----------



## Puckster (Feb 26, 2011)

*Another day of driving on the updated ECU/TCM*

I originally posted that it definitely helped the initial lag. After driving it for a couple of hours going leaf-peeping with my family, I am more impressed with the change. Might actually keep this longer than I was expecting to. I did notice a tendency to keep the car in too high of a gear when coasting on flat roads at 50. 1100 rpm.. had to goose it to get it to drop a gear, but then went right back into the higher gear. Still much better than before.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I think [email protected] in the Unitronic thread provided the missing info, there's multiple software builds.

83A-907-115 0007
83A-907-115-B 0005
5NA-907-115-K 0004

I would have thought VAG would handle the differences in drivetrain with coding and adaptations, guess not.

My untouched 2020 4M has SW 83A-907-115-B loaded with 0004. Presumable, at this time, 24GB would only bump me to 0005.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Great insight on the TD1 marker, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! Just doing my part 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> …….
> 
> Either way as long as your flash the stock a computer will know and see that you had a flash done at one point but it will show up as TD1 inactive and *by law they are required to cover any repairs regardless of it showing that the car was at some point flashed *
> 
> ...


Please cite that “law” and the specific section to support that claim, otherwise I call bull****. If you are referring to the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act, it does not force the manufacturer to cover any damage caused from an aftermarket re-flashing of the engine controller. 

We all need to remember nothing is free. Warranty fraud by vehicle owners, and by dealerships, is a significant cost for every vehicle manufacturer and that cost is passed on to the consumers, which is all of us.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

IbsFt said:


> Please cite that “law” and the specific section to support that claim, otherwise I call bull****. If you are referring to the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act, it does not force the manufacturer to cover any damage caused from an aftermarket re-flashing of the engine controller.
> 
> We all need to remember nothing is free. Warranty fraud by vehicle owners, and by dealerships, is a significant cost for every vehicle manufacturer and that cost is passed on to the consumers, which is all of us.


Good morning to you too fine human! Lol 

So... Magnuson Moss Act is a Bull**** law in itself in my opinion. Any law needing to be past that essentially forces a party to abide by a promise They themselves initially made, is bull****, counterproductive to both consumers and manufacturers and creates more distrust between dealerships and consumers, period

OK initial rant over back to the facts.... There is no law that I could find. Dad is besides the point and not even close to what I was trying to say.

This is strictly from my 10 years experience at a dealership as well as conversation I just recently had with a a close friend who happens to be a 20+ year VW master technician... 

His exact words were corporate sent out a communication stating TD1 inactive status’ would fall under warranty repair coverage. 

That’s not to say that somebody said actively try to defraud the dealership. You’re right.. nothing is free. 

Lets say... I paid $40,000 or even $10,000 for a vehicle... The dealer advertises an included warranty. Case in point I’ve already paid. I also have realistic expectations and I know if I play... I’m gonna pay

But, let’s say I’m going for a repair on a used vehicle that has included warranty... The previous owner had flashed the car... I didn’t know that and I took it in for repair... It gets flagged for TD1. But it’s categorized as in active by Volkswagen’s own Diagnostic Tester that send the information to their main database... The warranty work gets approved at no charge to me and the reason being is that the issue was not directly caused by the modification as it is no longer in use or active, therefore irrelevant to the current repair in question. 

Let me emphasize once more... Once the tech connects the VAS Diagnostic Scanner And that information is sent to Volkswagen not the dealer but HQ...

HQ is making the decision to honor a repair. So unless VW figured out a way to defraud themselves and their dealers aka employees... because really the most effected person is the tech and not the consumer. as warranty repair versus out-of-pocket repair cost have have different book times Therefore the tech get screwed over the most.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry for the long rant I actually removed some of what I originally wrote so I wouldn’t be as long but I’d be more than happy to PM you that information if you’d like.

Let me just say again... In no way was I Putting this information now in order to defraud the dealer. This is for only legitimate situations and limited examples were given to spare everyone a 2500 word essay haha


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The law does just about that exact thing. Unless the manufacturer can prove that the modification caused the failure, and that the failure was not the cause of a manufacturing defect, they manufacturer must cover the failure under the warranty.

Ex: you modify the EDU to increase boost pressure and the power steering or water pumps fail, there's no reasonable link so the failure must be covered. If the turbo fails, you'll likeky have a discussion about that coverage.

The view that "modifications void the warranty" has always been a gross oversimplification and scaremongering.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

jonese said:


> I think [email protected] in the Unitronic thread provided the missing info, there's multiple software builds.
> 
> 83A-907-115 0007
> 83A-907-115-B 0005
> ...


Thanks for sharing! That would explain why my OBDeleven showed that I could update to 0005 but not 0007. It actually knew that by which software build I had. Interesting!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

So OBDeleven uploads your modules and software level information? I use VCDS, so I had no idea what OBDeleven tracks about you and your car.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

jonese said:


> I think [email protected] in the Unitronic thread provided the missing info, there's multiple software builds.
> 
> 83A-907-115 0007
> 83A-907-115-B 0005
> ...


So I couldn’t find my OBDEleven adapter and borrowed a friends Carista one. Was trying to figure out what software version I currently had. Carista is just not as intuitive, but gave me this:

Engine
Part #: 5NA907115K
Component: R4 2.0l TFSI 
Coding: 012A00122466010FB4000000000000000000000000000000 (hex)
[No fault codes]

According to your info looks like I have 0004 on my 2018 SEL 4Motion. Going to take it in today and hoping I get the 0007 software.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

SysWiz said:


> Version info. My 2018 (2017-AUG build date) started off 0004/3379 and after the flash it is 0004/3698.
> 
> I thought the ECM version would change. Any ideas?


Just wanted to double-check on this post. @SysWiz - Are you noticing any improvement?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

anybody has back trunk door problem after this update?

My key can't open trunk fully now. The button on the door can not close now.:banghead:


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Going in for this tomorrow.

No one has lost the start/stop disable feature, have they? No biggie if I have to program it back in, as long as I don't lose that ability!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

WISVW said:


> Going in for this tomorrow.
> 
> No one has lost the start/stop disable feature, have they? No biggie if I have to program it back in, as long as I don't lose that ability!


Only thing I lost was the ability to lock the car with it running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Had this recall done yesterday. I want to say it does feels better off the line. I wanted confirm if I indeed got the 0007 version, but looks like Carista does not give me that info. Going to try to find my OBDEleven this weekend. 

Another thing I noticed is my coding for the needle sweep when turning on the car was reset, but my auto start/stop was not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

WISVW said:


> Going in for this tomorrow.
> 
> No one has lost the start/stop disable feature, have they? No biggie if I have to program it back in, as long as I don't lose that ability!


Only thing I lost was the ability to lock the car with it running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I scheduled my 2018 SEL-P for the 24GB recall along with the 60E5 sunroof recall and my 20,000 service for this weekend. I had always planned on getting it tuned by APR as soon as they released their tune but I've been lazy since I'm really only driving once or twice per week at this point. I guess it's for the best that I waited.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn’t lose anything cause I didn’t do it. It’s dumb. Why are you all caring about this stupid thing? Save the planet? What a joke


Kurt


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is there anyone in this group that HAVE NOT gotten a service Recall in the mail yet? A 2020 SE R-line if that helps? I am just curious as to if mine was affected. Been checking VW Recall website daily and still nothing is showing up. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dstorm00 said:


> Is there anyone in this group that HAVE NOT gotten a service Recall in the mail yet? A 2020 SE R-line if that helps? I am just curious as to if mine was affected. Been checking VW Recall website daily and still nothing is showing up. Thanks!


Looks like per the tables created by [mention]jonese [/mention]in this thread that the 2020 with 0005 SW is not affected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I didn’t lose anything cause I didn’t do it. It’s dumb. Why are you all caring about this stupid thing? Save the planet? What a joke
> 
> 
> Kurt


Kurt,

I think we understand that you do not want this update. That is fine, no one is trying to force you to get this update. Please stop with the negative comments. 

For the rest of us that have not modified our cars or don’t have a great understanding of what this is about, this thread is a wealth of information. If anyone has an un-modified early build Tiguan this software update will significantly improve the driving dynamics and is a good thing. Maybe it helps the environment too? Wow that would be awesome. Sounds like a win-win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I didn’t lose anything cause I didn’t do it. It’s dumb. Why are you all caring about this stupid thing? Save the planet? What a joke
> 
> 
> Kurt


I mean, if the recall is akin to the throttle delay that the old 01-19-02 TSB, why wouldn't people want to do it? Some dealers were literally refusing to do the TSB so those owners have been suffering with those throttle issues since they've owned the car. It sucks that people who have already tuned their Tiguans through APR or other tuners can't get it done without getting flagged, but that's literally why some people are hesitant about tuning in the first place--especially when APR requires a physical visit or the ECU to be sent in.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

I, like some owners here got the TSB #01-19-02. Even with the TSB, shifts and throttle response issue was kinda still there. But you can definitely tell its an improvement.

I have a 2018 Tiguan Purchased in April 2018. Having the car for two years and with the TSB done. I then got the ECU/TCM update yesterday and right off the bat I can feel the difference.

The shifts and throttle response are worlds apart compared to the TSB and prior to the TSB.

Like someone said on this thread. Drive, now feels like "Sport" and "Sport" feels like "Sport+". What I used to do when getting off the line from a stop is I would need to lightly press the gas pedal or else if I drive "normally" as I do with my other two cars. It would be a surge of power. It's like the Tiguan would get off the line from second gear then to first gear to get that extra umph. Now when I press the gas pedal, it feels like a normal car.

This ECU/TCM Update is definitely for the 2018 Tiguans.

One thing to point out, I noticed that the update tends to hold the lower gear longer than usual. Coasting at 30mph, I was stuck at 4th for a bit then it shifted to 5th gear.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dizzlez said:


> I, like some owners here got the TSB #01-19-02. Even with the TSB, shifts and throttle response issue was kinda still there. But you can definitely tell its an improvement.
> 
> I have a 2018 Tiguan Purchased in April 2018. Having the car for two years and with the TSB done. I then got the ECU/TCM update yesterday and right off the bat I can feel the difference.
> 
> ...


This helped me out a lot. I'm going to schedule mine now. Thanks bro.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I didn’t lose anything cause I didn’t do it. It’s dumb. Why are you all caring about this stupid thing? Save the planet? What a joke
> 
> 
> Kurt


planet does not need human to save. human need to save themselves. lol


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I didn’t lose anything cause I didn’t do it. It’s dumb. Why are you all caring about this stupid thing? Save the planet? What a joke
> 
> 
> Kurt


It’s been confirmed over and over that this recall has a lot to do with drivability improvements in the transmission. That’s why people care. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Exactly. With a recall system in place call it what you want. It's definitely worth it to have it done IMO


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

WISVW said:


> jonese said:
> 
> 
> > Revamped the table from oldest to newest firmware. At this point, I'll assume all updated vehicles will have the same 0007/3698 firmware applied.
> ...


Had mine done this morning. In and out in 30 minutes. Versions after 0007/3698. 2019 SE 4Motion. Only a 15 minute ride home so far, but did seem smoother overall. I didn't really have any complaints tho, unlike the 2018 I drove when they first came out!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

this  is  2 me


Kurt


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Got mine done yesterday. 2018 SEL 4Motion. Drivability much improved. Doesn't feel sluggish when coming from a dead stop anymore. Definitely worth it if yours is having the same issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

Had mine done this morning what a difference no more lunging after a stop. Definitely worth it.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Going in Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I just picked up my 2020 SEL-P R-Line last Wednesday and I'm trying to figure out if I have the 24GB update. Anyone know if I can find the ECU/TCU versions with Carista? It's the only thing I've got at the moment and I'd like to figure it out before it gets tuned next Monday. Thanks in advance


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

islandboy27 said:


> Got mine done yesterday. 2018 SEL 4Motion. Drivability much improved. Doesn't feel sluggish when coming from a dead stop anymore. Definitely worth it if yours is having the same issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had mine done a couple weeks ago and the difference is night and day transmission-wise for my 2018. If I'd done the recall before going APR, I might not have done the APR flash. The car is so much more drivable now, and I'm pretty sure the ECU update included a bump in torque.


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

phlegm said:


> Just wanted to double-check on this post. @SysWiz - Are you noticing any improvement?


I don’t know that it’s a night and day difference, but I think it feels a bit peppier.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

Don’t have time to read all responses here, but I had the recall performed on my 2018 sel-p today and the car is very noticeably peppier, better shifting / rpm range. Particularly better from a stop. 

Basically feels to me like the car is in sport mode as default. 10/10 would recommend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Our 2018 Highline is in for a routine service today so got them to do the 24GB update as well. I had the TSB performed earlier this year and was really impressed with how much it changed the car. Driveability was much improved, especially taking off from a stop. 

Once i pick it up this afternoon, i'll give it a test and report back.


----------



## tschenking (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a 2018 SEL-Premium got in July 2018, and the sluggishness and weird shifting has been my only complaint...until today. I had the recall done this morning and I can definitely confirm it is way better. No more sluggish take off, very noticeable difference! I actually had to adjust the way I drive it, it is that noticeable. Recommend!


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] [mention]jonese [/mention] 

I can confirm at least from my personal experience... Service writer at City Volkswagen in Evanston, IL said my car does not qualify for this Action Code. 

Had my wife take it in because I have to go to work but no luck getting it done

Then again I’ve always had bad luck at that dealer turn off very nice sometimes lol

I have to get in touch with my buddy and Maybe I’ll just have him do it if he’s able to


From Tapatalk iO


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] [mention]jonese [/mention]
> 
> I can confirm at least from my personal experience... Service writer at City Volkswagen in Evanston, IL said my car does not qualify for this Action Code.
> 
> ...


When you say it "does not qualify", did you mean there was No Recall/Service Campaign associated with your VIN? Or they just did not do the recall? What year/trim is yours if I may ask? I kept checking my VIN on VW Recall site and its still showing up as no open recalls.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Just had my late 2019 done. Before taking it in I went back to full stock (r600 intake out, Neuspeed PM out, etc). Wow, what a difference. Just as everyone has said. I would swear it feels like theirs a little power bump. Have to take it out and check with the dragy now that I have numbers from both Neuspeed PM and when I went back to stock, prior to the update, to compare to. I'll update if there is anything worth reporting (its gotten really cold here now so the air is going to be very dense, I would expect a little bump perhaps). 

At any rate, the shifting is smoother, the gears hold just a little longer. You get the bit of power you need now in traffic such that you don't feel like the gearing has dropped to 6th going 30kph...feels like the rpms stay at least in turbo territory...all a very worth while update. Very very fun to drive now with little hesitation...still not quick, but feels smoother and a bit more refined, a little more ready to go and edgy. Just the way it should have been. 

It also has a whole slew of other fixes by the way. I was told by the technician that they included some other updates, not just the ECU. There is a component that fixes the memory seat issue and driver settings refresh when using remote start from time to time so I think this is more than just an ECU/TCM update, there are some other patches rolled in. For you folks that are tuned and not getting it done, I'm not sure what implications this will have or if there is a way for VW to separate out the flash from other computer updates but I'm glad I waited just a bit longer for even some of those fixes. I for one was having a memory seat issue on my key, and would get all my user settings deleted after using remote start, so this has helped fix those as well.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Service writer at City Volkswagen in Evanston, IL said my car does not qualify for this Action Code.


I'd suggest either a mistake on the Dealer, or your car was late enough in production to have a "fixed" software load already in. Without the actual detailed specifics of the of campaign, we're just all guessing. I haven't taken my 2020 in yet, probably won't for a few weeks still.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]dstorm00 [/mention] 

2020 Tiguan SE R-Line 

Unfortunately I wasn’t able to go in so my wife called me from the dealer and then the Service writer called me. He kept repeating that it wasn’t coming up as a recall even after I repeatedly told him yeah but it’s a service action not a recall and when I asked him how he’s going about getting the information he would say whether he’s looking in Elsa or not he did not give me anything more specific than oh yeah you can go online to VW’s sit and how NHTSA won’t have that info. So no direct answer. But I did a little digging and I don’t know if I actually need it.


















From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]jonese [/mention]

















Yeah currently on 005 3698 But, just in case I figured I’d take it in. Definitely going to take it back to Napleton VW they were honestly the best dealer I’ve been to in years


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So [mention]FOLK_VAHGEN [/mention]it appears late production 2020 models with the newer hardware that have software 0005 is not part of the recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] 

Where do you get all this info from? Lol I’m just saying you come through time and time again! Not a bad thing haha I’m normally the same way when I can find a time to do it I wish I had more time to research things  lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Your software load 83A-907-115-B is at 0005, that appears to be the latest that is currently out there for you. Your dealer may have been correct.

Mine (4Motion), also a 83A-907-115-B but has 0004 (as built in Mar 2020 according to the black label on the bottom of the left B pillar).

I don't know what your OBD11 date (Feb 2020) means, I think most of us are going by the black label date of manufacture (true ????)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just keeping track of all the feedback the best I can and helps my Dad just picked up a 2020 Tiguan and his VIN pulls up nothing and dealer stated his vehicle isn’t impacted. So apparently with the new HW and specific SW for certain 2020 models they resolved the issue that those with 2018/2019 models that fall under the 24GB recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I got the flash done yesterday and can confirm it did NOT erase any of my obd11 mods. Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Drove from western PA back to the DC area last night with a mix of Eco and Custom mode (custom is set to normal with AFS set to sport) and got my best mpg driving through the mountains at 32.5 mpg and potential of 510 miles on a full tank. Before this update I’d maybe start to touch 31, but that was rare. Majority of the time 29/30 mpg was the average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Drove from western PA back to the DC area last night with a mix of Eco and Custom mode (custom is set to normal with AFS set to sport) and got my best mpg driving through the mountains at 32.5 mpg and potential of 510 miles on a full tank. Before this update I’d maybe start to touch 31, but that was rare. Majority of the time 29/30 mpg was the average.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s cute. I got 36 in mountains, mix of eco and normal, Colorado this May. 550+ with one tank!! 










Kurt


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just keeping track of all the feedback the best I can and helps my Dad just picked up a 2020 Tiguan and his VIN pulls up nothing and dealer stated his vehicle isn’t impacted. So apparently with the new HW and specific SW for certain 2020 models they resolved the issue that those with 2018/2019 models that fall under the 24GB recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2020 SEL 4Motion with a 11/2019 build date that just got the update. What is the build date on your MY20 Tiguan?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My Dad’s is 7/2020 for build date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got the update on my 2020 SE 4Motion. Definitely a big difference in how it drives. No more lagging/staggered throttle and acceleration. Feels really good and drives like there’s some added power. Extremely happy with this.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Devs97 said:


> Just got the update on my 2020 SE 4Motion. Definitely a big difference in how it drives. No more lagging/staggered throttle and acceleration. Feels really good and drives like there’s some added power. Extremely happy with this.


Do you know the build date of your Tiguan? Looks like there's a cutoff at some point for the 2020s where they started coming with the update from the factory. Hopefully we can figure out where that is.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

RCDheliracer said:


> Do you know the build date of your Tiguan? Looks like there's a cutoff at some point for the 2020s where they started coming with the update from the factory. Hopefully we can figure out where that is.


Seems to be somewhere between March and July. Both joneses and I have 03/2020 build dates and we both needed the update (I think he ended up with 0007 and I ended up with 0005), but I'm pretty sure I've seen 2 people so far with 07/2020 build dates and at least one didn't get a recall letter. So that's likely a good starting point. That being said, we've seen that there are 3 variants for the ECU part numbers, and each gets a different update, so the cutoff could be different for each one.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Car: Volkswagen Tiguan
Year: 2019
Body type: SUV
Engine: DGUA 137 kW (186 HP) 2.0 l
Mileage: 21697 KM
Build date 06/2019
---------------------------------------------------------------
Control unit: 01 *Engine*
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: R4 2.0l TFSI 
Software number: 83A907115 
Software version: *0007*
Hardware number: 06L907309B 
Hardware version: H31
ODX name: EV_ECM20TFS01183A907115
ODX version: 001009

---------------------------------------------------------------
Control unit: 02 *Transmission*
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: AISIN AQ8 
Software number: 09G927158DS
Software version: *3699*
Hardware number: 09G927158 
Hardware version: 206
ODX name: EV_TCMAQ450031
ODX version: 001001


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

sazerac said:


> Seems to be somewhere between March and July. Both joneses and I have 03/2020 build dates and we both needed the update (I think he ended up with 0007 and I ended up with 0005), but I'm pretty sure I've seen 2 people so far with 07/2020 build dates and at least one didn't get a recall letter. So that's likely a good starting point. That being said, we've seen that there are 3 variants for the ECU part numbers, and each gets a different update, so the cutoff could be different for each one.


You're probably correct on the 07/2020 build date being a good place to start. The build date for mine is 07/2020. I'll have them check it for the recall on Monday when I bring it in for it's tune. Don't want to have to do that twice. Not like it's a major pain in the rear now that DirectPort is available but it'd be nice to have it one and done lol.


----------



## ASQTec (Oct 16, 2020)

I just had the update completed today on my 2018 Tiguan that I have had a love/hate relationship with since I bought it. It is now a completely different vehicle, in a good way. No hesitation, the accelerator pedal respond almost immediately with less travel than before. The shift from 3-4 is later and smoother. I also noticed that the engine idles at about 760 rpm`s with my foot on the brake pedal in drive. When I release the brake pedal, the rpm jumps to around 900. If I step on the brake, it will drop back down to about 760 again. Not sure if it did that before, but I never noticed it. I like it.

While at the dealer, I had them evaluate it for a trade-in towards a 2020 Tiguan. The ride home changed my mind, for now anyway. I am thrilled about the improvement.

I`m looking forward to driving 20 miles to Harbor Freight tomorrow to buy a drill bit that I will probably break before lunch. I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I just had the update done this morning for my 2018 SEL 4-Motion and can report the difference is amazing. For two years I'd been complaining about the car's hesitation from a stop and the inconsistent acceleration performance in the low gears, but every single time the dealer's service people told me there was nothing wrong with the car and everything was up to spec.

This recall fixed everything and the engine/transmission performance is now excellent -- it actually drives like a VW should. 

Frankly, I'm rather cynical about the "emissions" aspect of the recall. I suspect that the recall was really in response to complaints about the performance issues but they didn't want to admit they screwed up in this fashion. I'd love to talk to the engineers/management people who thought the original ECM software was a good idea.

But, whatever the underlying reasons for the fix -- and we'll never know for sure -- I'm just glad they finally did fix things.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Found my OBDEleven finally and made some interesting discoveries. So my TCM is 3698, but my ECU was not upgraded to 0005 or 0007. Anyone else with a 2018 SEL 4Motion only get their TCM firmware updated?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

L-Tig said:


> ... but my ECU was not upgraded to 0005 or 0007.


To be expected.

As noted earlier, it appears the 24GB software levels are as follows, depending on your software load in your ECU.

83A-907-115 0007
83A-907-115-B 0005
5NA-907-115-K 0004


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

mlsstl said:


> I just had the update done this morning for my 2018 SEL 4-Motion and can report the different is amazing. For two years I'd been complaining about the car's hesitation from a stop and the inconsistent acceleration performance in the low gears, but every single time the dealer's service people told me there was nothing wrong with the car and everything was up to spec.
> 
> This recall fixed everything and the engine/transmission performance is now excellent -- it actually drives like a VW should.
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing that it took VW three production years and two attempts at fixing the issue on their top selling vehicle (at least for 2018). VW is not a well performing entity in North America.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

jonese said:


> To be expected.
> 
> As noted earlier, it appears the 24GB software levels are as follows, depending on your software load in your ECU.
> 
> ...


Interesting I would think most of the 2018 models would get the 0007 update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

jonese said:


> Pretty amazing that it took VW three production years and two attempts at fixing the issue on their top selling vehicle (at least for 2018). VW is not a well performing entity in North America.


I have owned Volkswagens since 1982, in all those years I have never thought VOA was ever run well. VOC (Canada) has always had to beg and plead for product that suited this market.
Better product today, run well? Ask head office.
That said I have always enjoyed each and every Volkswagen I have owned.
Excellent engineering. Sure it took 24 months, some manufacturers never fix anything.


----------



## ENGIN3RD (Aug 11, 2018)

jonese said:


> Pretty amazing that it took VW three production years and two attempts at fixing the issue on their top selling vehicle (at least for 2018). VW is not a well performing entity in North America.


Agree it's pathetic it took this long. The update is a no-brainer, transforms the the car from being a miserable POS to drive due to sag-surge issues into something that's actually pleasant.

This thread needs to be a sticky!


----------



## vw20015 (Aug 2, 2003)

2019 Tiguan SEL Black R-Line, build date 4/19
Before update ECM 0004/TCM 3549
After update ECM 0007/TCM 3698

Had the update done this past week and wanted to wait a few days before posting any impressions. A minor update and does improve drivability/throttle response but wouldn't go so far as to say it's been 'transformed'. Would have been nice to also have some performance improvement as well but probably regulatory issues involved etc.. Had an Atlas Cross Sport 2.0 loaner in the interim and that's the powertrain that should be in the Tiguan! Obviously more power but much smoother, more refined drivetrain integration compared to the Tig even post update.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Afraid to call dealer and schedule this and the CarNet button service...might actual try another dealer as the dealer we purchased ours from was a service nightmare/many of our fears came true with our first Tiguan when it had a major failure.

Either way our replacement 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium RLine has the following...

Build date of 07/19
ECM 0004
TCM 3549


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

RCDheliracer said:


> You're probably correct on the 07/2020 build date being a good place to start. The build date for mine is 07/2020. I'll have them check it for the recall on Monday when I bring it in for it's tune. Don't want to have to do that twice. Not like it's a major pain in the rear now that DirectPort is available but it'd be nice to have it one and done lol.


Wanted to give an update on this. Looks like mine with a 07/2020 build date has the update from the factory. It's got a little more than that now too :laugh:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got back. Looks like they only did the TCM update. ECM is still 0004 software. 
Eithe way made a difference. Noticed it right away. It feels i need more brake pedal pressure to keep it stopped. It instantly creeps once the brake is released. Transmission shifts real crisp and as expected. Doesn't feel like its hunting for the right gear. 
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> ...might actual try another dealer as the dealer we purchased ours from was a service nightmare/many of our fears came true with our first Tiguan when it had a major failure.


Unrelated to this, in Mesa, AZ I had a dealer service shop that was incapable of both: fixing the issue I brought in while not causing another issue. They ruined seat leather, warped my steering column housing, broke my headlights, and that's on top of the re-visits several times to address the primary cause for my initial visit. I don't know they could stay in business without the factory warranty work, I don't know who would have paid for this level of non-service.


----------



## hudsonian (Jul 5, 2018)

Had my early build 2018 updated today. Post the update I am now 0004 and 3698.  It drives so much better than it did before. Looks like early 2018 models (mine was built in 2017) are only getting 0004.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

hudsonian said:


> Had my early build 2018 updated today. Post the update I am now 0004 and 3698. It drives so much better than it did before. Looks like early 2018 models (mine was built in 2017) are only getting 0004.


Everyone seems to be getting noticeable results though, which is great.

There was only one person (forget the name right now) that complained of no change at all, and would be good to see a follow up with the update they actually got.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

i'm one of those who hasn't seen any discernible change, and confirming after driving for a few weeks now after visiting the dealer for 24GB.

i have a 19 SEL R-line (FWD) black

to note, my tiguan never had the hesitation or lag / slow response that others have spoke of since delivery. it's always been very responsive (a tad touchy IMO off the line), and gear shifts are generally predictable. it's very eager to get going even immediately after firing up from start-stop.

sorry i don't have any equipment to read what it's at now and certainly don't have any "before" software levels from when i took delivery. i'll try to get the build date off it later today.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I ended up getting the recall done this past weekend. Hesitation is gone and shifts are more precise and predictable but I now have a check engine light. OBDII reader reads it at U3501 which seems to be a general misfiring issue. Oh well, that's what factory warranties are for.


----------



## MCWTig (Oct 22, 2020)

2018 Tiguan SELPremium AWD
Just got home after software upgrade. Definitely seems like I am noticing the same improvements in performance. But now check engine light after only 20 miles. I don’t have a code reader. Any insights?? Hate to make a return trip to the dealer. Frustrating.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Had the recall done on my '18 today. A noticeable difference for sure. I'll probably be driving around in S all day, every day from now on.

On that note does anyone know why the dealership would need to pull the accessories fuze? I know they put the vehicle on a battery tender while performing the update - Is the idea here not to send power to any accessories that may be plugged in/charging etc?
Regardless they appear to have pulled mine and replaced it in the wrong spot (one half blade up from normal) which leaves the terminals as always on.
Good thing I went back out to my car this evening or I suspect my dash cam may have flattened my battery overnight...

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rph2004 said:


> ...
> On that note does anyone know why the dealership would need to pull the accessories fuze?
> ...
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


ECU programming can be very sensitive to low voltage. I understand the SOP is to use a battery float charger even on a full battery during the process, and disconnecting all accessories (via fuse) doesn't seem out of the realm of reasonable. As professionals they should have been able to restore it to the proper location. Chalk it up to carelessness, mistake, lack of caring, whatever.
The ramifications of the update failing mis-process is getting the ECU replaced or sent out for reprogramming.


----------



## rota92 (Oct 21, 2003)

We had the update done on our 2019 (delivered Jan 5 2019) Tiggy yesterday.

There is a noticeable difference in how the car drives as most have noticed.

However, the throttle from a dead stop is still touchy and if you're not careful, it will lurch. It's very annoying and is one of the reasons we continue to look for a viable replacement for this car.

I've been meaning to do the Carista throttle mapping mod. But now that a lot of my problems were addressed by the update from VW, will this throttle mod help that dead stop lurch?


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

love the update, definitely an improvement that my wife even noticed especially in Sport mode. On to the Unitronic upgrade next!!!


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

rota92 said:


> We had the update done on our 2019 (delivered Jan 5 2019) Tiggy yesterday.
> 
> There is a noticeable difference in how the car drives as most have noticed.
> 
> ...


The lurch calmed down quite a bit after the firmware update on my Tig. Easier to maintain speed in the city as well.
I suppose complaining about it to the dealership was of no use? Calling VW head office of any use?


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

MCWTig said:


> 2018 Tiguan SELPremium AWD
> Just got home after software upgrade. Definitely seems like I am noticing the same improvements in performance. But now check engine light after only 20 miles. I don’t have a code reader. Any insights?? Hate to make a return trip to the dealer. Frustrating.


That's interesting. I also got a CEL after the recall. Code U3501. I dropped off the car at the dealer yesterday morning and they're still trying to figure out what's going on with it. They currently think it's an electrical issue as the battery is losing charge while idling. Battery is covered under warranty so they'll replace it and see if that fixes the issue and I'm expecting to get a call back tomorrow. Luckily my Tiguan isn't my only car as I'd be very unhappy otherwise.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Goin' in tomorrow for the recall/update along with 45k KM service.....
Previously have had the TSB done so guess we'll see.


----------



## rota92 (Oct 21, 2003)

Remzac said:


> The lurch calmed down quite a bit after the firmware update on my Tig. Easier to maintain speed in the city as well.
> I suppose complaining about it to the dealership was of no use? Calling VW head office of any use?


I'll drive it some more and see if there is some improvement. My wife doesn't complain about it at all, so it's not really an issue in the grand scheme of things. 

Both dealers I use simply put their hands up and acknowledge the issues with the Tiguan. Then they offer that we get an Atlas Cross sport since we almost bought one earlier this year lol


----------



## MCWTig (Oct 22, 2020)

AkiraSieghart said:


> MCWTig said:
> 
> 
> > 2018 Tiguan SELPremium AWD
> ...


Update— thankfully simple 10min fix. Error code was airflow sensor because the oil fill cap was not on tight causing a vacuum seal problem. Dealer owned their mistake very apologetic. Coupon for free detail. Happy again.


----------



## MQB_Derbin (Aug 2, 2018)

March 2018 build. Had the TSB done last Spring, it was an improvement for sure, but still not great. 1 week since 24GB.

I live on a dirt road, some parts are very steep and rutted pretty badly, so I have to crawl over spots, a lot of times right between what the Tig thought was 1st and 2nd gear. Any of the driving modes at slow speeds still left me occasionally getting bogged down, then I have to give more throttle, and it would downshift of course. But with the old behavior, the car would just jerk forward and rpms jump drastically. It was always too early on the upshift and too late on the downshift. Passengers would be confused why a car would do that, and joke about my driving skills. Needless to say, I had gotten in the habit of changing to manual on my road, mostly 1st gear and it would drive fine. 

This 24GB has improved greatly on and off road. I still have to watch myself on the steep dirt hills not to go too fast at low throttle. Because naturally it will want to shift to 2nd at some point as it should, but overall lower tendency to shift to 2nd too early and bog down, and quicker to downshift making for way better behavior on the steep, rutted, dirt terrain. Especially when towing my 14ft alumacraft jon boat. Now it mostly just chugs along like I feel it should.

On road, as so many others have said, it is now a pleasure to drive as well. Sport is way more like I'd expect as well. Wonky shifting behaviors are almost completely curbed, but I do still watch my throttle position in the first 3 gears to avoid it downshifting and screaming at high rpm. 

I'm excited about my car again almost like I just bought it. Even over the TSB, still suggest everyone get it done. I feel no need to upgrade performance anymore personally, it's not my mkIV GTI, but it's fine with me at this point.

Not perfect, but much better.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

Had my 2018 done last week. MASSIVE difference, it now drives like the 2019 + Tiguans.

It is way more responsive and Sport mode feels like the car has 40 more hp, lol.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

2018 w/ Full TSB performed 4 months ago. The TSB seemed to me like a BETA version that they were testing. It helped with the crappy throttle response but was still a bit hesitant when switching gears. The ECU/TCM Recall fine polished the TSB and the drive is much smoother.

It now drives how a (2.0L 4cyl Turbo) CUV should. It's hard to be overly happy with something that shouldn't have been an issue in the first place. However, props to VW for acknowledging and fixing. 
Do you guys think they would've recalled if the Tiguan wasn't their current best selling car? haha


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Had this performed on my 2020 (build date of 10/2019) and only the ECM was updated. Couldn't really ascertain any difference.


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

*ECU/TCU Update*

So I finally got my hands on a OBDEleven and was able to pull the software versions for Engine and Transmission for my 2020 SE R-Line Black 4Motion. Do they seem like they have already been updated with 24GB recall? I kept trying to search on VW Website with my VIN and still coming up with no recalls. And still no letter in the mail.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It appears to be 2020 based upon build date there is no recall needed for your SW combination for the ECU/TCU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It appears to be 2020 based upon build date there is no recall needed for your SW combination for the ECU/TCU.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I figured that's the case.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

dstorm00 said:


> So I finally got my hands on a OBDEleven and was able to pull the software versions for Engine and Transmission for my 2020 SE R-Line Black 4Motion. Do they seem like they have already been updated with 24GB recall? I kept trying to search on VW Website with my VIN and still coming up with no recalls. And still no letter in the mail..xx


Yes, according to an earlier post of mine, that software load of yours already has the latest (at the time).

83A-907-115-B
0005


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I got the TCM update yesterday and NOT the ECU. TRANNY acts like it did with the “Audi” mod. I’m glad they can just do that. I may have the ECU done later but need to set up a time to have it reflashed afterwards as the update would wipe out the APRPlus Tune I have. Cheers bitches 


Kurt


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I had this done about 500 miles ago. Since then I put back the stock 17 wheels and tires. Now its a little colder so I'm not using the AC as much. MY MPG went from an average of 26-28 to 29-31 mpg. I have not noticed any real changes on the way the Tiguan drives. I did notice that it did reset my oil change interval. It could've been the tech or the update that caused it. Something to look for if you guys do your oil change.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Urano17 said:


> I had this done about 500 miles ago. Since then I put back the stock 17 wheels and tires. Now its a little colder so I'm not using the AC as much. MY MPG went from an average of 26-28 to 29-31 mpg. I have not noticed any real changes on the way the Tiguan drives. I did notice that it did reset my oil change interval. It could've been the tech or the update that caused it. Something to look for if you guys do your oil change.


Service interval did not change on my 2019. Must have been the tech working on it. Excellent catch.


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

I had the update installed last week - huge difference for me. I have discovered that I now like driving in Eco mode. The acceleration is very smooth and it is more than adequate for my needs 90+ percent of the time. I just occasionally pop into sport mode as needed. In the 2+ years prior to the update I had tried Eco mode a few times, but didn't stick with it for more than a day or so.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Late build 2019, here. Just had mine done yesterday and it does feel different. Acceleration feels a bit more linear and torque seems a bit more available at the onset. Passing power still lacking, however.

I mainly drive in Regular mode.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

2020 SE R-Line, build date 9/20. ECU 115-B is 0005, TCU is 3699. Feels fine. Much better than the 2018 we originally test drove and marginally better than neighbor's 2019. Did "Audi" mod and didn't notice much difference. Updated software in newer build probably took care of most deficiencies.


----------



## FUELISH (Nov 8, 2018)

*So glad to hear.*



gerardrjj said:


> Just drove home from a 2 hour appointment at the dealer for the ECU update and my experience is completely different with my 2018 SEL-P 4-motion.
> 
> The car now drives very predicably, the hunting for the right gear when coming off the line is gone. Ever mode feels like it's been upgraded to the next one. Eco feels like normal, normal feels like sport and sport is an entirely new, slightly twitchy mode. In full sport (engine and transmission) the tiggy is now quite fun to drive.
> If anything VW went a little overboard in front-loading the throttle. If you rely solely on your muscle memory for throttle position for speed on curvy roads you're going to be in trouble. Several times turning right from a stop I chirped the tires on the way home and that was a rare thing before the software update.
> ...



That is exactly what I was hoping to hear on the 2018 4-motion. I can't wait get this done on my wife's car now.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Some people have commented that after having this done, that they lost the ability to lock the doors with the FOB while the engine is running. I tested this last night, and I was still able to lock / unlock the doors with the remote. The only thing I've noticed so far is that when using the remote start feature the lights don't come on right away. There's now a 10 second delay from when the car starts to when the lights come on.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Some people have commented that after having this done, that they lost the ability to lock the doors with the FOB while the engine is running. I tested this last night, and I was still able to lock / unlock the doors with the remote. The only thing I've noticed so far is that when using the remote start feature the lights don't come on right away. There's now a 10 second delay from when the car starts to when the lights come on.


Yeah, I'm getting that too. Very odd. I double-checked the lighting settings and everything seems correct but there's still a significant delay that just wasn't there before. Honestly it wouldn't bother me if there was some easy way to verify that the car actually started when you can't hear it rather than just waiting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Some people have commented that after having this done, that they lost the ability to lock the doors with the FOB while the engine is running. I tested this last night, and I was still able to lock / unlock the doors with the remote. The only thing I've noticed so far is that when using the remote start feature the lights don't come on right away. There's now a 10 second delay from when the car starts to when the lights come on.


I had that on mine and had to recode to lock while the engine is running. Now tonight in the pitch black night and cold, lights came on within a couple of seconds of turning on remote start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

And now in a parking lot it was 15 seconds for the lights to turn on. So I wonder if it’s related to the light sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> And now in a parking lot it was 15 seconds for the lights to turn on. So I wonder if it’s related to the light sensor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be on to something there. I had to go in to work early this morning. It was 24 outside at 5:30 this morning, so I hit the remote start. I watched out the window as I pressed the buttons on the remote. I heard the car start, and about a second later the lights came on.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

My lights come on right away even in daylight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Got the ECU/TCM Update - feels like a new car. Pedal is more linear, no more pressing more to tell the car to move. Sport mode is finally done right, soften the prior throttle input just a bit (less jerkiness) but make the car shift through the powerband. Happy VW addressed this problem.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

What should a 2019 selp rline 4 montio software be after 24gb ecm and tcm update ? Today I got a 2020s tiguan rental. That car picked up speed so fast ! The transmission is way better! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

It's been a good few weeks now, I've played with the JB4 out and in, VW and Audi engine settings.
I've found the JB4 in and VW engine setting is the best overall driving experience. I've actually chirped the tires around corners from a stop, several times now; this was impossible before the 24GB update, 
There's really almost no difference between the VW/Audi settings from what I can tell, or any difference is within the margin of errors regarding perception, mood, weather, etc. The big thing about the VW setting is the radar system just doesn't work properly in Audi mode; it regularly mis-reads the distance to the car in front and I can't have that.

The update did not at all reduce the mid-range hesitation the JB4 experiences, the engine just sort of coughs then corrects and smooths out again, this is in map 2 with 93, non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## 2019tigg (Nov 24, 2020)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to go ahead and start a thread for this new service campaign that came out yesterday. It mentions this is due to "elevated tailpipe emissions" discovered during testing. My 2020 SEL P R-Line is affected. I wonder if this update is going to make the tiggy even slower?
> 
> Service Campaigns
> Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information.
> ...


I had the update done. It appears to be a little faster on the take off from a dead stop and I noticed the RPM's are set differently, meaning, I was at 2000 [email protected] now I'm at [email protected], also the shifting seems different, sort of like I'm in sport mode when I'm in normal. I just had it done so I don't know if my mileage is worse, I was averaging 27MPG and averaging 420MPG a tank on Exxon regular.
Hope this helps


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> What should a 2019 selp rline 4 montio software be after 24gb ecm and tcm update ? Today I got a 2020s tiguan rental. That car picked up speed so fast ! The transmission is way better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Documented earlier in thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gerardrjj said:


> It's been a good few weeks now, I've played with the JB4 out and in, VW and Audi engine settings.
> I've found the JB4 in and VW engine setting is the best overall driving experience. I've actually chirped the tires around corners from a stop, several times now; this was impossible before the 24GB update,
> There's really almost no difference between the VW/Audi settings from what I can tell, or any difference is within the margin of errors regarding perception, mood, weather, etc. The big thing about the VW setting is the radar system just doesn't work properly in Audi mode; it regularly mis-reads the distance to the car in front and I can't have that.
> 
> The update did not at all reduce the mid-range hesitation the JB4 experiences, the engine just sort of coughs then corrects and smooths out again, this is in map 2 with 93, non-ethanol fuel.


If you changed the radar to Audi there are issues, but later determined this change was not needed through testing and updated the mod instructions. The radar change appears to be specific to the Golf crowd that originally implemented the Audi mod. Granted after this recall I haven’t not reapplied the Audi mod. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Just had the update done and I have to agree that it is an improvement. The vehicle just seems 'right' now, no lag and no odd take off from a standstill. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

Scheduled for 12/4 to get mine done. Only knew about it from Reddit and here. Never got a letter and was just in for an oil change yesterday and nobody mentioned it. Oh well. Looking forward to a more responsive vehicle!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

2019tigg said:


> I had the update done. It appears to be a little faster on the take off from a dead stop and I noticed the RPM's are set differently, meaning, I was at 2000 [email protected] now I'm at [email protected], also the shifting seems different, sort of like I'm in sport mode when I'm in normal. I just had it done so I don't know if my mileage is worse, I was averaging 27MPG and averaging 420MPG a tank on Exxon regular.
> Hope this helps


 There is no change to the RPM, that would require a different transmission or tire size, not a software change. Mine does about 2200 at 80mph


----------



## alcamer (Jan 23, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My dealership said it was optional. I declined as I have the APR TUNE. So it’s NOT mandatory. Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


How do you like the APR tune?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zakmac85 said:


> Scheduled for 12/4 to get mine done. Only knew about it from Reddit and here. Never got a letter and was just in for an oil change yesterday and nobody mentioned it. Oh well. Looking forward to a more responsive vehicle!


I would double check with dealership and see if your vin qualifies. Not all Tiguan are affected. If they didn’t mention it maybe you don’t need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

alcamer said:


> How do you like the APR tune?


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I would double check with dealership and see if your vin qualifies. Not all Tiguan are affected. If they didn’t mention it maybe you don’t need it.
> 
> I did the online check then they double checked when I scheduled.


I did the online check then they double checked when I scheduled.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

I tried catching up on this thread but didn't see it. Is there a Canadian version of the recall search? I plugged in a VIN and said the car is from Canada so no show. I'm contemplating getting 2018 used - but I wanna make surei can get this done even if I don't buy from dealership


----------



## Byrneand (Dec 16, 2020)

This is going to come across as a stupid question and I think the answer is no.

Does this update involve touching any seals?

I took my car in on the recall last week. Drive it home and it’s been sat on the drive. We had a little snow over the weekend and I VW just gone into it now and there’s about half an inch of water soaked into the carpet and it stinks.

Going to the dealership first thing in the morning but I thought I’d ask to get some ammo.

Absolutely zero issues before this. Never in a crash etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

Update: got it done today (had to delay a few weeks) and holy cow, there’s a noticeable difference. Very pleased.


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

zakmac85 said:


> Update: got it done today (had to delay a few weeks) and holy cow, there’s a noticeable difference. Very pleased.


Car's not faster though, just more responsive?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Just had this done on my 2020 March build. Only driven for 15 minutes, but I didn't notice anything yet, but that was to be expected given the late build of my vehicle (it's just a minor firmware update on the ECU and the TCM stayed the same).

We'll see if I notice anything different in the days to come...


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Byrneand said:


> This is going to come across as a stupid question and I think the answer is no.
> 
> Does this update involve touching any seals?
> 
> ...


There is no reason for them to touch seals as I believe this is simply done by computer connected to the OBD port under the dash. I hope you get that leak fixed properly.


----------



## JB4532 (Dec 16, 2020)

In my opinion, this update only affects the Normal driving mode. I have a 2019 SE. The Eco, Normal, and Sport modes were ALL formerly random and unpleasant, and I typically just kept the transmission in manual mode and shifted manually. Since the update, one month ago, Normal mode is now good. It basically shifts the same way that I was manually shifting. Upshift at about 3000 RPM. Downshift when a little more power is needed to pass, etc. Rational and predictable. However, Eco and Sport are still completely random and unpleasant. This was a mandated emissions recall in California. Govt emissions/mileage testing is only conducted on Normal mode because that is the mode that this car unavoidably defaults to at startup. (That is also the reason why it unavoidably defaults to Normal at startup.) I have not seen anything from VW saying that the update affects the other modes, and I don’t believe it does, based on my driving experience since the update.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

JB4532 said:


> ... conducted on Normal mode because that is the mode that this car unavoidably defaults to at startup. (That is also the reason why it unavoidably defaults to Normal at startup.) ...


Thank you for this comment, it helps me understand something I was noticing the last few weeks. I thought it was just my car that was doing this (switching back to Normal mode despite setting Sport or Winter).

I just can't fathom this is a reasonable behavior that anyone starting to drive this car the first time would expect.


But, the story gets better.

From the manual:









Another way to read this is that we're too lazy to fix the software/behavior and make it predictable as the driver would anticipate it to would work. So, live with it.

More?

How's this.

Say you turn off your car in sport mode. Cool beans. All is well. You start it up the next time, your display shows the following right after start up with the transmission in gear:










The top left icon is Sport mode. On, but wait, the bottom left icon for transmission is Normal mode. That's a bit strange, conflicting information.

You then press the drive select button FIVE times (to cycle from Sport mode all the way around back to Sport mode). You then see the following:










Look at that, the top right icon still says Sport, but now the bottom left transmission chaged to Sport (instead of Normal).

Bug? Yea, it's a bug, no matter how you slice it, it's a bug. It's bad enough about it defaulting to Normal mode, but to also present the driver with conflicting Sport/Normal modes on the same screen?

VAG is really lacking in the software QA department (take a look at the ID.3 issues recently). There are other examples in this forum about unusual behavior.

Disappointed. German engineering is not what I had been shown in the past few decades.

(I posted this in the 24GB thread as I had the update today, and this confusion still exists).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe this was described in another thread and is not actually a bug it’s by design. Your steering and lights are in sport mode from my understanding but the transmission will always default to D for drive for fuel economy reasons. I can’t recall the thread but it’s from a year ago or so. If I can find it I’ll link to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

asiliat+ said:


> Car's not faster though, just more responsive?


Exactly. Most noticeable to me on takeoff, but could also feel it while already moving at a decent speed.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

The fact that you simply tap the shifter aft and it switches from D to S or do it again and it switches back to D is too easy. No need to go into screens or anything else
The screen selection of Sport, as was said, is for the other settings such as steering...

I switch back and forth all the time while driving, block to block city driving I will use S and then once on the road I go back to D.


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

I am a little confused. I have a 2020 Tiguan - and its ECM/TCM versions are 0005/3698. Have not received any recall letter. Can I still request an update at my dealership to get it to 0007/3699?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

JGaikwad said:


> I am a little confused. I have a 2020 Tiguan - and its ECM/TCM versions are 0005/3698. Have not received any recall letter. Can I still request an update at my dealership to get it to 0007/3699?


You engine already has the latest out there for your model. The other higher version you are quoting is for a different ECU/TCM module (and different year).

Example, my Mar built 2020, just had the 24GB done a day ago. I now have:

Address 01: Engine (J623-DGUA) Labels:. 06L-907-115-V1.clb
Part No SW: 83A 907 115 B HW: 06L 907 309 B
Component: R4 2.0l TFS H31 *0005* 

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 DT HW: 09G 927 158
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 *3698* 


My TCM already came with 3698, so only my ECU was updated to 0005 (it was 0004 from the factory)

Your good.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

double post


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

jonese said:


> You engine already has the latest out there for your model. The other higher version you are quoting is for a different ECU/TCM module (and different year).
> 
> Example, my Mar built 2020, just had the 24GB done a day ago. I now have:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## DJ_GA (Dec 20, 2020)

Got my 2018 Tiguan SE updated 10 days ago. Wow, what a difference driving it! The Tiguan is new to me (got it the end of August) and the one thing I hated was taking off from a stop in it. It was either crawl off the line or take off awkwardly fast, typically a combination of both which garnered looks from passengers after they got over the whiplash. Now it's smooth, what you'd expect, and certainly acts like more power on tap (it now spins the tires when it shifts into 2nd if your foot is into it). It seems to hold gears better than before as well. This update made my Tiggy fun to drive instead of 'meh' with a side of headrest!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]herkguy [/mention]I think the late light start up is due to how much battery voltage is present, not this update. Maybe the update is looking at SoC and deciding when it’s good to turn on the exterior lights. Noticed with OBD11 if the voltage indicator in the app is red or close to red (low yellow) it takes time for the lights to come on. If in the green seems to come on quicker. Noticed in the colder weather with all the background electronics that talk to VW, my battery is showing 11.3/11.4 sitting out in the cold (low 20’s, high teens) when not driving nearly as much as pre-COVID. Even my wife’s Q5 that’s sitting in the garage is showing up as low as 11.4 when I check. 

Picked up a CTEK MXS 5.0 to top them both off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynjay (Dec 25, 2020)

gerardrjj said:


> The Audi mod is changing settings the ECU uses when running its software.
> This service upgrades and changes the ECU software and leaves the settings alone.
> 
> The outcome may be the same; that the ECU uses the Audi lookup tables but it's approached completely differently.
> ...





brianbgw said:


> Just to clarify for some people, the model year 18 and early 19 Tiguan had an earlier more “immature” calibration set that resulted in some drivability complaints. There was a campaign for some of them if they set certain misfire fault codes and had drivability complaints they could get the updated software that was released for mid ‘19 vehicles.
> 
> 
> I work on powertrain software testing for another US OE. I can guarantee you the primary reason for this update is to meet a regulatory requirement with EPA/CARB, and as an added benefit those of us with the earlier model years get the improved calibrations that we all wanted. Anyone with a 2019.5+ Tiguan will likely not notice any changes to the way the vehicle drives. I have a 2018 Tig and I’ve driven both a 2019 and 2020 as a rental car (thank you National). The difference in performance is pretty striking.
> ...


I have the opportunity to purchase a 2018 Tiguan with 3500 miles for $20,000. My issue is it's a manufacturers buyback/lemon.But the TSB24GB has been performed and the vehicle is being


prof_chaos said:


> Had you done the first TSB from last year prior to doing this one? Just curious because your description sounds like what happens after going from stock to having that first fix on the 2018s. If there's that much difference even coming from the original update, that's great news!


Does the TBS24gb always work?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

brooklynjay said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a 2018 Tiguan with 3500 miles for $20,000. My issue is it's a manufacturers buyback/lemon.But the TSB24GB has been performed and the vehicle is being
> 
> Does the TBS24gb always work?


My understanding is the 2018s ALL get significant drivability issues from the 24GB update. The update the car more fun to drive than the JB4 I installed. The two combined is astounding, but the 24GB is the better part of the overall effect.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a late '18 sel-p rline 4 motion. I had the previous update done, which did nothing really. It felt good for the first few days while the computer was establishing new baselines. After that it felt like the same. 

24gb feels different. Mainly in the transmission. The engine might feel better, but I still get that half a second delay when I push the pedal to the floor while trying to make a left across traffic.

I am waiting on cashflow to do a tune to finally fix eveyrhing


----------



## DinDuluth (Dec 30, 2020)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to go ahead and start a thread for this new service campaign that came out yesterday. It mentions this is due to "elevated tailpipe emissions" discovered during testing. My 2020 SEL P R-Line is affected. I wonder if this update is going to make the tiggy even slower?
> 
> Service Campaigns
> Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information.
> ...


We have a 2018 Tiguan Se 4-Motion. We just had the recall done today. Night and day difference. It runs smother and shifts way better. Can’t believe it’s the same vehicle.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Afraid to call dealer and schedule this and the CarNet button service...might actual try another dealer as the dealer we purchased ours from was a service nightmare/many of our fears came true with our first Tiguan when it had a major failure.
> 
> Either way our replacement 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium RLine has the following...
> 
> ...


Just an FYI to the thread as I had the service done today....

ECM 0007
TCM 3698


----------



## JCon60 (Jan 4, 2021)

gerardrjj said:


> Just drove home from a 2 hour appointment at the dealer for the ECU update and my experience is completely different with my 2018 SEL-P 4-motion.
> 
> The car now drives very predicably, the hunting for the right gear when coming off the line is gone. Ever mode feels like it's been upgraded to the next one. Eco feels like normal, normal feels like sport and sport is an entirely new, slightly twitchy mode. In full sport (engine and transmission) the tiggy is now quite fun to drive.
> If anything VW went a little overboard in front-loading the throttle. If you rely solely on your muscle memory for throttle position for speed on curvy roads you're going to be in trouble. Several times turning right from a stop I chirped the tires on the way home and that was a rare thing before the software update.
> ...


Same experience with my '18 SEL. It has transformed the driving experience jsut as stated - not neceessarily more power, just perfect application of the power to the transmission. I enjoy driving the car - instead of worrying that the resale would be terrible once the public learned of what a dog it was. It used to be so annoying when you'd pull away and it would search for gears while delivering awful performance - embarrassing and scary at times when trying to pull onto the highway.


----------



## kojotty (Sep 10, 2020)

Any thoughts about upgrading ECU/TCM software for a car, that has been moved to europe? Local dealers won't mess with a usa car


----------



## aGEM4life (Jan 9, 2021)

Had the update to my 2018 Tiguan on 12/31. Vehicle feels like it's running worse...at times seemed like it was slipping out of gear (for lack of a better description). Yesterday while driving home the ECP light came on so I pulled over, turned vehicle off, waited a bit and resarted. Light was off and no issues the rest of the way home. Anyone else experience this before?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

kojotty said:


> Any thoughts about upgrading ECU/TCM software for a car, that has been moved to europe? Local dealers won't mess with a usa car


Nenaujink, blogiau vazioja su naujausiu softu.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

aGEM4life said:


> Had the update to my 2018 Tiguan on 12/31. Vehicle feels like it's running worse...at times seemed like it was slipping out of gear (for lack of a better description).


Same problem after update. Flashed back to old version.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The light issue at startup is random and makes no sense. Today as an example, car has sat outside since Thursday night. It’s currently 13 degrees out and immediately at start lights come on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just got the update too! Wow, and to think I've spent 4 more months than I had to for this. I received the recall letter back in September and immediately disregarded it as some waste of time BS. 

Yeah, totally night and day difference. At least I can enjoy the last year of my lease without that stupid gear hunting hesitation it always did off of a start. I had been driving it only in Sport for the longest time; and now Sport is actually a sport mode. This is what the car should've been from the very beginning.


----------



## luc1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys! 

I have a 2018 Tig I bought in Canada. I have since then imported the car to the US. First of all, in case other's are in my situation, the good news is that I gave my vin to a US dealership and the recall for the update appeared and I am getting it done next weekend!

I have a question for you guys though. Last service I tried to get the TSB done but they wouldn't touch it without the fault codes for cylinder misfires... and I didn't feel like pulling plugs on a new (to me) car. 

Anyhow, I never got the TSB done, but from what I understand reading the posts here the 24GB update should take care of it?
In other words, changing parts wasn't necessary and it was in the software the whole time?

Will I be missing out on some of the improvements by only doing the update without doing the TSB?

Thanks!


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

Just got the update in Canada.

Off the line, there's a huge improvement. It moves confidently without struggle or hesitation. 

Past that, once you're moving it's the same old Tiguan and perhaps even slightly worse accelerating to city speed. On the highway and once you're going it's okay, as it's always been.

All that said, the update is worth it and an overall improvement. I'm just surprised and disappointed it took them 3 years to figure this out.


----------



## luc1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey just wanted to come back and post an update. I have a Canadian market 2018 Tig I imported to the US. Brought it in today for the 30k service and the 24GB update at a US dealership. Had not previously completed the TSB. They were able to find the recall using my vin and did the update. Just to echo what others have said... wow! Huge improvement. Obviously the power output is the same so don’t expect a boost in 0-60 times or anything. But drivability is so much better. Shifts through gears more predictably and the lag I used to feel between pressing the pedal and actual car response is completely gone. From a stop, even the lightest touch of the accelerator immediately urges the car toward. First second and third shift in a linear fashion around 3k at medium pedal input. No more hunting between 1-4th gear at slow speeds. Once you get rolling it quickly shifts up to get the RPMs back down where it likes it. But my biggest issue was the super crappy 0-30mph from a stop. Sometimes it would keep the revs high and other times it would just stumble through the gears making for really uneven acceleration. Now just press the pedal and launch, moving through the gears smoothly and predictably. I’m still in the honeymoon phase so I’m sure the excitement will fade... but 5 star rating on the 24GB update for a 2018 tig for sure!!!


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

luc1992 said:


> Hey just wanted to come back and post an update. I have a Canadian market 2018 Tig I imported to the US. Brought it in today for the 30k service and the 24GB update at a US dealership. Had not previously completed the TSB. They were able to find the recall using my vin and did the update. Just to echo what others have said... wow! Huge improvement. Obviously the power output is the same so don’t expect a boost in 0-60 times or anything. But drivability is so much better. Shifts through gears more predictably and the lag I used to feel between pressing the pedal and actual car response is completely gone. From a stop, even the lightest touch of the accelerator immediately urges the car toward. First second and third shift in a linear fashion around 3k at medium pedal input. No more hunting between 1-4th gear at slow speeds. Once you get rolling it quickly shifts up to get the RPMs back down where it likes it. But my biggest issue was the super crappy 0-30mph from a stop. Sometimes it would keep the revs high and other times it would just stumble through the gears making for really uneven acceleration. Now just press the pedal and launch, moving through the gears smoothly and predictably. I’m still in the honeymoon phase so I’m sure the excitement will fade... but 5 star rating on the 24GB update for a 2018 tig for sure!!!


I was lucky enough to buy a CPO 2018 SE last month. I honestly can't relate to what everybody has gone thru because the update was already completed on mine and it drives terrific. I am so glad this has been resolved for so many owners! But reading about how the non-updated Tiguans drive, it sounds a lot like how my 2017 Hyundai drove and it was one of the reasons I traded it in for the Tiguan.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

I had the 24GB software update installed in our 2020 Tiguan SEL 4-motion last month. I didn't notice much in terms of throttle response. That seems to be common for the 2020 owners. I did notice that the transmission seems to shift a little smoother (normal mode). Also, the auto start/stop seems to be less annoying and more logical in that it doesn't shut the engine off as often. Previously, it would often shut the engine off only to restart a few seconds later.

I haven't notices anything else yet.


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody having a check engine light come on after the update? No drivability concerns. Fault stored is for low power input. Going to take it back to dealer once I get some free time. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like battery low voltage. How old is the battery and what is OBD11 showing for voltage? Have you cleared to see if it came back?

Could also be a remnant from when they performed the flash. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m thinking battery too. Even though it starts up fine but remote start doesn’t function either. SOC is around 40% hopefully the dealership can diagnose it properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I originally took my car in for two issues. One being if I were to accelerate from a stop it seems it went into a limp mode. Then I start noticing it would struggle to find what gear to stay in. I’m at 50k and I know my car. They put me at 0007/3698. I had about an hour drive and I do notice how much smoother it is. Second for a metal on metal sound at slow speeds approaching a driveway. It turn out to be the rack which they replaced.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

vdubdm said:


> Anybody having a check engine light come on after the update? No drivability concerns. Fault stored is for low power input. Going to take it back to dealer once I get some free time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently picked up a 2018 Tiguan SEL-p 4motion , I am getting this code also. Clear it and it comes back after driving.Did you ever pinpoint what the issue was ? 

My not sure if my car has had this 24gb update, it is not listed on the recall link/checker other than that not sure what to check or what to ask vw If need the update


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Had MY18 done yesterday: 

Notes:
Because they coded over my APR + tune, I was able to drive the car before re-flash and I will say based on the previous fix they did (maybe it is the combined) the car drove WAY better than before any fixes and noticeably better than the original fix. 

I then drove over to the tuner to get my APR + tune back on there. One thing I notice, is there never seems to be an immediate, whoa the tune just turns the car into a totally different car. To me it seems to take a while for the car to learn driving habits and gets much better over a few drives and then it becomes much more noticeable. So I will report back in a week or so how the combined (2 fixes and APR+ tune) efforts feel.

Prior to this I also had the original parts replacement one done based on fault codes.

Notes:
This seemed to do ok, It was still noticeable lag and occasional pedal to floor with nothing happening, but not as bad as when we did not have done. Added APR+ tune later and seemed the car altogether just performed better over time it also seemed like the throttle issue got less and less.. and APR + tune/car learned driving habits..

Sooo now I think we have decided to keep this car a a long term car.. shame all the pain, time and $$ we had to dump into it to make it right, but worth the effort and really is a VERY nice car overall.


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Is this a TSB? What do I tell the dealer to get this done in my car? Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TiguanMk2 said:


> Is this a TSB? What do I tell the dealer to get this done in my car? Thanks


Check your VIN









Recall / Service Campaign Lookup







www.vw.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Check your VIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'm in Canada and the website won't work for my VIN.
If aanyone has a source to check Canadian car, please share.
My Tiguan is 2018 built in 2017 Aug
Thanks


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I think you are going to have to call a dealer.

There should be a sticker on the front of the engine bay saying 24GB was performed.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

AkiraSieghart said:


> I ended up getting the recall done this past weekend. Hesitation is gone and shifts are more precise and predictable but I now have a check engine light. OBDII reader reads it at U3501 which seems to be a general misfiring issue. Oh well, that's what factory warranties are for.


All the searching I do is that U3501 is "Control Module Input Power "A" Circuit Low" and is most commonly caused by a low state of charge in the main car battery.
I just got this code two days ago after not driving the car for about two weeks. Charging the battery back to 100% now (it was at about 88%) and will see if that clears on its own.
It may also indicate my battery is nearing the end of service life... may be time to shop for that AGM upgrade I've wanted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pick up a CTEK battery maintainer. Grabbed a MXS 5.0 when the pandemic went in full swing to keep the prior Tiguan and wife’s Q5 topped off since we weren’t driving for weeks at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

gerardrjj said:


> All the searching I do is that U3501 is "Control Module Input Power "A" Circuit Low" and is most commonly caused by a low state of charge in the main car battery.
> I just got this code two days ago after not driving the car for about two weeks. Charging the battery back to 100% now (it was at about 88%) and will see if that clears on its own.
> It may also indicate my battery is nearing the end of service life... may be time to shop for that AGM upgrade I've wanted.


That fixed the code. It was just a battery SOC low enough to trigger a code, but not no "replace battery" warning.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to go ahead and start a thread for this new service campaign that came out yesterday. It mentions this is due to "elevated tailpipe emissions" discovered during testing. My 2020 SEL P R-Line is affected. I wonder if this update is going to make the tiggy even slower?
> 
> Service Campaigns
> Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information.
> ...


what’s the newly updated SW version for the tcm?
I have a 2018 sel and trans issues 2-3 slip and 4-5 slip with occasional banging 2-3 or 2-1 when cold 100% of the time and dealer of course cannot “duplicate the concern”. 

I have a 6150 available and can flash myself if needed but after reading it appears the recall can be declined and or tech can just claim the update without actually updating trans. Vag says no recalls open for my vin. I also have no codes stored. I’m guessing it wasn’t reflashed since when I bought it CPO there was a bunch of stuff they didn’t do that would have been easily caught on a CPO inspection (ex washer resivour empty, lane assist not calibrated after module was replaced and had code for it, etc…)


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

My 2020 had the 24GB done:

ECM: 83A 907 115 B went from 0004 to 0005
TCM: 09G 927 158 DT stayed at 3698

If you look back at the past threads, there are a couple of different ECM software versions that had different firmware loads on them depending on the model year. As yours is a 2018, I suspect your ECM software will be different than mine. I don't think there were different TCM software versions however, but I could be wrong.

As of Oct 2021, 0005 and 3698 appears to still be the latest firmware versions for ECM/TCM.

IMHO, i don't think this specific firmware fix is doing to change your slip/bang issues.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Picking up our 2018 Tiguan Highline (Canada) that had the update done. We did have a Unitronic Stage1 tune done before we knew this would happen. We were getting a few warranty items done and they informed us at that time that they did the update (did not ask us before doing it) so now have to get the tune installed in the vehicle again. That said from what I have read the Tig should be a better drive in stock form and with the 91 octane tune it should be a great drive.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

Bmanx said:


> Picking up our 2018 Tiguan Highline (Canada) that had the update done. We did have a Unitronic Stage1 tune done before we knew this would happen. We were getting a few warranty items done and they informed us at that time that they did the update (did not ask us before doing it) so now have to get the tune installed in the vehicle again. That said from what I have read the Tig should be a better drive in stock form and with the 91 octane tune it should be a great drive.


Well lucky you that they did not flag you TD1 for having the tune, as one might expect them to notice your Uni tune when they hooked up the Tig for the reflash. But maybe they have a don't ask/don't tell policy on tunes.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Could have flagged me and not said anything yet.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

So....does the VW ECU/TCM update overwrite any pre-installed performance tunes? Do we know this for certain? I had an APR tune installed in late 2020 and then VW did their update some time after that. Just curious to know if I have to go back to my APR shop and have them check & possibly re-install their tune.

Also would this VW update clear out any Carista dongle mods?


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

My tuner was fairly certain that it would overwrite the tune and needs to be installed again!


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Bmanx said:


> My tuner was fairly certain that it would overwrite the tune and needs to be installed again!


Argh well I'll have to call APR in the morning and see what's going on. Hopefully I won't have to pay again but I doubt it....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You flashed the ECU with either APR/Uni and therefore you overwrote the factory firmware. VW comes out with a new firmware for the ECU and they flash your vehicle and guess what it overwrote your tune. It’s pretty simple, the car is a big rolling computer. So you’ll need to reflash for the tune you lost with service campaigns/recalls that involve the ECU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You flashed the ECU with either APR/Uni and therefore you overwrote the factory firmware. VW comes out with a new firmware for the ECU and they flash your vehicle and guess what it overwrote your tune. It’s pretty simple, the car is a big rolling computer. So you’ll need to reflash for the tune you lost with service campaigns/recalls that involve the ECU.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So here's the thing that made me think that all was OK: my Auto Start/Stop feature was still disabled, which is what the APR tune provides. I assumed that since that feature was still working that the APR tune was still active. I called my local APR guy and he was unsure about why that particular feature was still working even though the VW update had been installed over the APR tune. He was going to ask APR and find out. Good news is that I can get the APR tune re-installed this week for just the cost of labor- I don't have to pay for an entire new tune.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s also possible that those lines of code were not touched to reduce file size and if you have a newer model the expectation on VWs side is why overwrite that portion on a factory vehicle sans mods. Since newer models that feature is locked from being changed by devices such as VCDS/OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> I have a 2018 sel and trans issues 2-3 slip and 4-5 slip with occasional banging 2-3 or 2-1 when cold


Having the same issue with my 2018 Highline. Seems to occur when it's under load and not being given enough throttle. It's almost as if the trans gets confused and changes its mind between selecting a higher or lower gears. Thrown a code that indicates 4000 rpm max and Esp error. Goes away when the engine is power cycled. 
Appt booked with the stealership for next week. Hopefully they can sort it out although I suspect they won't be able to duplicate the error either. 



Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy with the 24GB update as it drives smoother than before. Can’t wait to get the Unitronic Stage1 upgrade installed again.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Having the same issue with my 2018 Highline. Seems to occur when it's under load and not being given enough throttle. It's almost as if the trans gets confused and changes its mind between selecting a higher or lower gears. Thrown a code that indicates 4000 rpm max and Esp error. Goes away when the engine is power cycled.
> Appt booked with the stealership for next week. Hopefully they can sort it out although I suspect they won't be able to duplicate the error either.
> 
> 
> ...


Was this resolved?

I ended up just clearing adaptations for trans and then relearning the intake flap and throttle adaptations and it seems still shift a bit better when cold. I defo think there is an issue with the intake changeover flap sticking though because you can hear it flip and then the trans wanting to shift.
I forgot to write down the trans programming values while I was in there so I’ll have to do that next time.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> Was this resolved?


Turns out it was a bad injectior which is something I wouldn't have guessed given the different errors it was throwing. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------

